# Motoring from Newport, RI to Annapolis, MD - trip planning



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

"Zanshin" is currently mooring off the main strip in Newport, Rhode Island. I've got to get her to Annapolis in order to get the post-Irma refit done. At the moment I've got a 57" sailboat with no mast so I am going to have to motor and since I'm alone I'll be doing the trip in steps rather than in one offshore leg. Plus I think it will be cool to go past New York City in the boat. I plan on leaving on Tuesday the 16th of July.

Without the mast I've lost my radar, but I have an autopilot and AIS transmitter/receiver and chartplotter. Although under engine the cruising speed is higher, I'll calculate 7 knots for planning purposes and will have approximately 12 hour motoring days; that gives me a rough daily plan of 84 miles with lots of time/distance to spare. I could do 100 miles as well and still have time for breakfast after the sun rises and time to watch the sunset from the anchorage.

I draw 8.5 feet and plan on either anchoring or taking guest moorings and don't really want a dock and as long as I don't run out of liquor I don't necessarily have to go ashore anywhere, either.

I realize that the tides will make a big difference approaching and passing Devil's Gate, so think it might make sense to spend a night as close as possible to that stretch and then wait for the correct state of tide the next day.

I've got the charts and a big Maptech Cruising Guide but there are so many places in the Long Island Sound to choose from that I don't know where to start.

So I'd like to hear suggestions from those who know these cruising grounds in order to let me narrow down the choices.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

We just did this trip
Have done it many times and keep Haleakula in a Creek next to annapolis

I think your plannng 7 knots speed is a little hopeful. I would plan on 5.5-6. This will take not account head winds, head current etc. planning 72 -80 miles a day. Prevailing winds off Jersey coast are from a southerly direction

Fisher Island East Harbor just inside Watch Hill Channel or west Harbo more crowded with snobby moorings
Port Jefferson is an easy in easy out anchorage
Port Washington is free moorings. 5 miles from the East River and Hell Gate to set yourself up for the
Currents to shoot through to NY Harbor
Atlantic Highland or Coney Island anchorage
Atlantic City next to the CG station 
Cape May next to CG Station or Lewes behind the breakwater to set up for Delaware currents
Sassafras’ River - Betterton..easy in and out 

Playing the currents through the East River and Delaware

East River ....don’t go at slack as tugs line up with barges. Remember the current switch advances on you From NY Bay so time so you get the whole full ride

Delaware - opposite of NY currents. Go one hour before current switches to slack. You will ride all the way through the C&D Canal. 

Note: I mean to use CURRENT not tide.....they are not the same


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

All I can say is if you hit the stream, you may be overestimating your speed considerably. I've had up to around 8 knots of north current in the stream, though admittedly quite a bit father than you intend going.
I assume you are going offshore w/an 8.5-foot draft.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I have sailed back and forth from the West end of LIS to Newport many time.

1. current is a real factor. If you time your departure you can make it work for you instead of fighting it and then riding it. Look for an hrly chart of how the current works for LIS. It may be in Eldridges.

2. You can pass Fishers Island to the north or south... but on the south you encounter the strong current of the race where all the water passes in and out of the Sound. In Fisher Island Sound you have places to stop or even get repairs... Stonnington for one. North passage through the sound is well marked. Sea is more manageable for motoring in Fishers Island Sound.

3. Try to make it to Norwalk... You can anchor off the islands... go into Cove Marine a huge facility that does work on huge boats. This would be about 100 miles from Newport. You can stop earlier at the Thimbles...mooring or anchor... easy to get into and peaceful. Huntington Harbor, Cold Springs Harbor, Oyster bay are on the south of the Sound.

3a. Port Jef is an easy landfall and about 85 miles from Newport (guess). No boat yards.

4, Next leg takes you thru Hellgate. This leg has to be timed for a fair or slack tide at Hellgate.

5. Once through you can anchor or check into a number of marinas....

Then consult the Chessie guys for advice from NYC to the Chessie


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

capta said:


> All I can say is if you hit the stream, you may be overestimating your speed considerably. I've had up to around 8 knots of north current in the stream, though admittedly quite a bit father than you intend going.
> I assume you are going offshore w/an 8.5-foot draft.


Since I'm alone I'm doing day trips and not going offshore, and the Gulf Stream shouldn't be an issue in the Long Island Sound 

Looking at the NOAA date for current within the LIS I should, at most, be seeing 1.5 knots against me. This does get stronger as I approach the New York side, but nothing like 8 knots anywhere until I get to the infamous Devil's Gate.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Nighttime stops that I had planned for a similar trip figuring 5kts on my boat with 6' draft; 
1 - Pt Judith, RI 4' tidal range	25 nautical miles (will be less for you)	
2 - Norwalk, CT 8' tidal range	88 nautical miles 
3 - Atlantic Highlands (Sandy Hook), NJ	6' tidal range	50 nautical miles	
4 - Atlantic City, NJ**	4' tidal range	81 nautical miles	
5 - Cape May, NJ	7' tidal range	37 nautical miles	
6 - Ocean City, Md **	4' tidal range	38 nautical miles	
7 - Great Sand Shoal Inlet	6' tidal range	70 nautical miles	
8 - Norfolk, VA **	3' tidal range	50 nautical miles


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Zanshin said:


> Since I'm alone I'm doing day trips and not going offshore, and the Gulf Stream shouldn't be an issue in the Long Island Sound
> 
> Looking at the NOAA date for current within the LIS I should, at most, be seeing 1.5 knots against me. This does get stronger as I approach the New York side, but nothing like 8 knots anywhere until I get to the infamous Devil's Gate.


Do you have Navionics or a similar program which has current vectors on the maps?


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

eherlihy said:


> Nighttime stops that I had planned for a similar trip figuring 5kts on my boat with 6' draft;
> 1 - Pt Judith, RI 4' tidal range	25 nautical miles (will be less for you)
> 2 - Norwalk, CT 8' tidal range	88 nautical miles
> 3 - Atlantic Highlands (Sandy Hook), NJ	6' tidal range	50 nautical miles
> ...


Till you get to Cape May good suggestions to add to mine. From there to Annapolis is 109 miles and two days

Going to the southern Bay entrance is 256 miles and a few more than two days if by yourself.

If you time it right you have the current boost of up to 3 knots on the Delaware and through the C&D Canal in one felled swoop. You can easily get from Cape May to the Sassafras on the northern Chesapeake. 38 miles from Annapolis.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

it's all about timing the currents. If you time the race right, you could push a long day and get to Port Jefferson, I think it's about 91 miles. It's an easy enough harbor to enter even at night, just keep an eye out for the Ferries. you're not going to hold a fair current through the entire sound, just get through the race as early as possible and carry that as long as you can.

From P.J. , you could go to Manhasset Bay and set yourself up for Hell Gate passage and on to the Atlantic Highlands. 
Or you could do another very long day and go from Port Jeff to the AH. I've done that but it's also a long day, and the timing has to be right. 

From the Atlantic Highlands, you should have enough daylight if you leave pre-dawn to get to Atlantic City. You may need to sit a day or so in the Highlands waiting for a weather window, to transit the coast. 

With your depth, I'd be careful to stay in the channel in Cape May. I believe the controlling depth is 12 feet in the Canal, but double check that. You could also head for the Anchorage @ Cape Henlopen Then up the Delaware Bay and in to the Chesapeake. 

I'm surprised you can't get the work you need done in Newport. I'm sure my Marina in NJ could handle just about any project. Hopefully you hit the weather right and can keep moving. i'd get some miles under my belt early. As you may be have to burn a day waiting for an optimum window to transit the Jersey Coast, and then again the Delaware Bay. 

Safe Travels.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

tempest said:


> it's all about timing the currents. If you time the race right, you could push a long day and get to Port Jefferson, I think it's about 91 miles. It's an easy enough harbor to enter even at night, just keep an eye out for the Ferries. you're not going to hold a fair current through the entire sound, just get through the race as early as possible and carry that as long as you can.
> 
> From P.J. , you could go to Manhasset Bay and set yourself up for Hell Gate passage and on to the Atlantic Highlands.
> Or you could do another very long day and go from Port Jeff to the AH. I've done that but it's also a long day, and the timing has to be right.
> ...


I doubt he can do the Cape May Canal as there is a 53 ft bridge. I barely make it under by a foot.

If I remember right when he found Zanshin it was in Annapolis. I think it was at the boat show. I can understand wanting to take a boat for a huge refit back there.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

chef2sail said:


> I doubt he can do the Cape May Canal as there is a 53 ft bridge. I barely make it under by a foot.
> 
> If I remember right when he found Zanshin it was in Annapolis. I think it was at the boat show. I can understand wanting to take a boat for a huge refit back there.


He doesn't have a mast.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I didn't consult the tide tables so...as noted above... current is usually an important consideration. If it doesn't matter to you at what time you do your 100 mile passage... definitely get out the current charts and select your departure based on the fair or slack at key location. If you motor for 12+ hours you will have both a fair and foul current going down the sound. What you can with the fair current you lose with the foul current. 12 hrs at average 7 knots should give you a passage of in the 90+ mile range.

You want to end the run with a decent harbor to anchor in... easy to get in and out with a decent bottom.. or available moorings.

A good approach may be to plan the passage with the most challenging run - Hellgate... work out how far to anchor from it to start the run and where you will anchor on the south side. Then the passages down the Sound from Newport can be worked out and where you will anchor and when you will depart. Sometimes it pays to wait for fair current because going against can be a waste of time. If you have the luxury of using the currents... by all means do.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Current is more of an issue on the eastern Sound. Much less as you get to the Western half. Two easy in and out spots to anchor on the CT side are Duck Island near Westbrook and Charles Island near Milford.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

tempest said:


> He doesn't have a mast.


YEP that rightght:2 boat::|
His draft is ok except where you get to the ferries it shoals there from them kicking up the mud backing out. He'd have to go right behind them


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

This is a good week to Hit the Race going west. Or if you prefer, the Watch Hill Passage, The turn to the Northwest tomorrow ( Monday) is 5:48 a.m. and then roughly 48 minutes later, every day thereafter. So hitting it early should give you good daylight to make westward progress. This is a good week to go, if you're ready. 

It's not a bad week to hit Hell Gate either. as the Current turns to the Southwest in the gate on Tuesday @ 10:30 in the morning. Increasing in time by about 45 minutes each day.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

https://www.offshoreblue.com/cruising/east-river-timing.php

Here's a guide to Timing your passage through Hell Gate. The author gives examples of timing the gate for slack current or full flow.

It's a 15 mile passage through the east river, So let's say 2 hours @ 7 + kn. Just to round things off.

A consideration going south though, is you'd want to try to carry a fair current as long as possible to get you through the Narrows as well. So, while you can catch an Ebb in the East River at the tail end to get through the East River, you'd eventually start to hit the flood at the narrows. So catching the Turn early will help push you south all the way to Sandy Hook and the Atlantic Highlands.

As Chef pointed out, the big boats do try to hit the Gate at Slack, but you'll see them coming from astern as you approach and can adjust your speed to let them pass if necessary. You can go through the Channel between the Brother Islands, but the big ships go around, so look over your starboard shoulder when you clear the islands to see if anyone is coming around behind you from the other side of North Brother. ( Once, home to Typhoid Mary)

Also, and this is important. You want to leave Roosevelt Island to Port. And just check the Local Notice to Mariners in case there's any closings. ( usually not until Sept. though) I'll take a look.

In the Atlantic Highlands you can Anchor behind the Breakwater after the last row of moored boats. The water on the Wall side is deeper. There's a sand bar on the shore side that dries at low tide ( around 5' tide) so be careful if you choose that side. A power boat found himself grounded there for hours on the 4th of July. ( It's doable though) You can catch a launch ride for $25/day or dinghy in from the anchorage. You can also fuel up there and take on ice, water and provisions if necessary.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

So Tuesday, the 16th the Current at the Race turns to the Northwest ( what you want) @ 6:36 a.m. The Watch Hill Passage if you choose that route Turns 30 minutes earlier than the Race. ( so 6 a.m or so.) It's roughly 30 miles to Watch Hill from Newport area, so you'd be leaving pre-dawn to catch the turn. Obviously the current runs for 6 hours so, you can still ride it in later, it just means you'll be bucking current earlier. Either way, you won't carry a fair current the whole time in the sound on a 12 hour day. Just get through the Race with it.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the great suggestions and advice!

I think I'll plan my first day, July 17th, to be either the anchorage at Fisher's Island for a very short first day out or if my speed is good and conditions propitious I'll continue and go to somewhere around Guilford, CT. The anchorage there at Joshua Cove looks acceptable. If conditions are better than expected then I should be able to continue on to Branford or East Haven Morris Cove. The research that tempest did on the state of the current was really helpful, I thought I might go north of Fisher's Island but we've got a full moon so the current at the races might really help me more than expected

If I make it far on the first day, then the second day will see me getting to an anchorage as close as possible to Hell Gate so that I can make the next day's transit through there, otherwise if my first day is short then I'll make a more leisurely trip down the Long Island Sound and overnight at Port Jefferson.

Since I've got a data connection via phone, I'll update this thread with my anchorage position and perhaps post my planning for the next day for comment and suggestions here. I'm so used to deep water and Caribbean tides that the skinny water here plus the tidal range make for an interesting trip. Although I did my offshore license and spent days with charts and tide tables and rulers to draw out the passage vectors, this will be the first time that I'll actually have to use that schoolbook knowledge. 

It turns out that my big chartplotter probably didn't survive hurricane Irma unscathed after all. I'd initially only turned it one to see if it works and the screen had lit up, but last night when I went to see if it had the tide tables or if I could activate the current vectors the darned thing didn't want to work.

But I have 2 handheld Garmin GPSs plus I've downloaded OpenCPN with charts to a tablet that so far has only been on board for me to play Angry Birds with or to use the Star chart app, where you point the tablet at the night sky and it identifies stars, planets, constellations and even satellites.

Luckily I've still got my protractor, pencil and eraser, rules, dividers and paper charts as a backup to the nifty electronics.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Sounds like a plan. It looks as the weather may deteriorate as the week goes on. ( though, I find them to be a little alarmist these days) Still, I might try to get as deep in to the sound toward the East River ( west) as I can while the weather is good. If anything holds you up, it will be waiting for a window to transit the Jersey Coast, and the Delaware Bay. Allow time for that.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I called up a local dive operation to get the bottom cleaned a while back as I've been sitting here without moving for a month and I don't know if the Caribbean bottom paint is up to withstanding the creatures here in New England. It was pretty impressive, as I hung up the phone the first little dive dinghy was just arriving, and now I have 3 dinghies with compressors and 4 divers working below the waterline to clean up the bottom so that I can do a faster passage down to Annapolis. I also finally put the speed transducer in (I hate doing that, since despite the check-valve it always makes a mess in that bilge compartment) and last night I made sure that all my navigation lights were working. They were corroded but I fixed them, except for the steaming light which is missing.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

FWIW you can download current tables for the Race off the NOAA website. You do NOT want to try to go through the Race against the current in a sailboat. It is possible through the Watch Hill Passage.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

JimsCAL - thanks for the advice. I'd downloaded the data from NOAA yesterday and saw that if I follow the recommendations I might get a 4 knot boost if I go through as planned on the morrow. This should be fun...


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, the Passage through the race, with a full current is quite something, if that's something you're considering.

The rush of water quite amazing. It creates lots of swirls like a river. I always remind myself to keep a firm hand on the wheel and hold my course. ;-)


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Agree with Ed in post#6. Have done this trip several times using both NY side and Conn. side. The Connecticut side is easier. Only place I’d use the NY is real close to hells gate. 
Good comments about timing current. Would also mention getting through the race at the entrance to LI sound. This is another spot going with the current is worthwhile. I usually use the RI/Connecticut side and catch Zs in Stonington or Fisher. Fisher island sound is shallow enough in places you can anchor without entering either harbor in some spots. 
Port Judith is another place it’s easy to anchor behind the breakwater and not enter the harbor.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

So if you want a shortish day one... go thru Watch Hill into Fishers Island Sound....go from buoy to buoy and anchor in West Harbor Fishers Island.

Day 2 you want to leave an hour or two before the current turns fair. You'll pick up a westerly strong current north of Plum Island. There are some eddies at fill flood. now your decision is where to anchor for day 2. You can make Pt Jef, or Norwalk... 6+ ft tidal over there. They are 50+ nm from West Harbor.

Day 3 You will have to time your departure to make the race on slack or fair ebb tide Hellgate is about 40 nm from Pt Jef ... a bit less from Norwalk. I like the LIS shore better. You can anchor off City Island to wait for the window to go for the gate.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

I too prefer the NY side, ( fewer rocks to hit) lol Though, I'm always told there are some nice marinas in Conn. I usually cross over to and from the Conn. River to Port Jeff. Or through the Gut, I guess I should explore Conn. more.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd like to go on the NY side as well, but the first port I can reach from Newport is on the optimistic side of the first day's trip so I don't know if I should try it.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Sounds good

Main think to know it’s about current not tides, they are different

As you travel down the East River through Hell gate with the current, remember it will switch at NY Harbor and the change in current heads toward you

The opposite occurs on the Delaware. If you leave 1 hr before the current changes to head north you ride the change in current with you al way to the C$D Canal and through it. The difference between. SOG being 8-10 knots or 4-5 . 80 miles in 10 hours or 40-50 miles


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Delaware in real numbers on July 22-24 . About the time you’ll be there give or take. You should weigh anchor by 8:30 AM to ride the currents going north to get the best push. 

Hell Gate and the East River. on July 20 or give a few days try and hit the Throgs Neck ( first Bridge) at around 1-1:30. You get a huge push through and be in Atlantic Highlands by 6


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Guess I’m out voted. If she’s anchoring and doesn’t want to go deep into harbors would just go on whatever side keeps her off a lee shore. Unlike Block I. there’s generally good holding. Personally find the Delaware boring as watching paint dry. But you do have to pay attention. The jump from Cape May to the mouth of the Chesapeake is short. Once in you can anchor on either side. Reminds me of sections of the ICW. Have only done th the C & D when forced to by weather. Never went up to Philadelphia by boat But Baltimore is surprisingly fun since they have revitalize the harbor. If she has time maybe a nice side trip. 
Sailing the upper Chesapeake was difficult for us with 6 1/2’ ( we lightly touched but didn’t go aground) and no local knowledge so just as well she’s under power.
She should have a uneventful benign trip being under power. My wishes go with her.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

61/2 ft is not that deep that you couldn’t sail most of the northern CHesapeake, but I can see that if your used to sailing long ocean sections without boundaries it can seem confining to you. It forces you to do a different kind of sailing with tacking every 4-5 miles to get somewhere unless you have the perfect wind. Large draft ships of 20 ft have no issue traversing the N Chesapeake. Besides he’s motoring

There is no sense in traveling an 120 miles by going to the mouth and then north 120 more from Cape May. The Canal is only 45 miles north. Cape May and Annapolis are virtually the same latitude. 

The Delaware River sucks plain and simple. Large current makes in hard to sail as do the frequent rough Delaware Bay waters. It’s an area boaters want to travel as quickly as possible as there is virtually no bail outs save the Cohannesy and even that puts you at the mercy of the Greenheads. Anyone who traversss this with any frequency has stories if the Delaware square wave. 4 ft chop with 3 second interval. 3-4 knot current. Can stop all progressShallow water, long fetch, funneling winds, crackling T storms, 4


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

You’re right. I’m mindless. Like to turn right at block. Turn right again to get through the bridge tunnel and be done with it. 
She’s in a different kettle of fish. Your and others advice is spot on. Once at night going up the Delaware came upon a dredger. Confused the bajesis out of us. Looked like a small city. Couldn’t discern the nav lights. Couldn’t tell if it was moving or not. AIS and radar didn’t help. It was big and occupied most of the channel. At the same time a ship was coming up behind us. We were traveling the edge of the channel anyway. But thought the better part of valor was to just leave the channel all together and stop. Did slow circles to have steerage as was otherwise being blown back into the channel. Waiting for the ship made us late. Then the C& D was against us. Day was breaking but decided to nap for a bit. got up to a cold rainy day. Going through the canal was dodging barges, being waked by sport fish boats and military. Whole thing sucked. Know people live and sail there. But like the jersey coast have rarely had a good time with this transit going south. Know it’s a prejudice but like the lower Chesapeake but not the rest of the area. Colors my posts sorry


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

outbound said:


> You're right. I'm mindless. Like to turn right at block. Turn right again to get through the bridge tunnel and be done with it.
> She's in a different kettle of fish. Your and others advice is spot on. Once at night going up the Delaware came upon a dredger. Confused the bajesis out of us. Looked like a small city. Couldn't discern the nav lights. Couldn't tell if it was moving or not. AIS and radar didn't help. It was big and occupied most of the channel. At the same time a ship was coming up behind us. We were traveling the edge of the channel anyway. But thought the better part of valor was to just leave the channel all together and stop. Did slow circles to have steerage as was otherwise being blown back into the channel. Waiting for the ship made us late. Then the C& D was against us. Day was breaking but decided to nap for a bit. got up to a cold rainy day. Going through the canal was dodging barges, being waked by sport fish boats and military. Whole thing sucked. Know people live and sail there. But like the jersey coast have rarely had a good time with this transit going south. Know it's a prejudice but like the lower Chesapeake but not the rest of the area. Colors my posts sorry


Lol I understand

Suffice to say many of us sail here. The Chessie thread is the most posted in on all of Sailnet. When we travel the Delaware the only place we are close to the channel ( within 1/2 ) mile is Cross Ledge where we are outside by close. The tankers roar by there, but they must stay in the Channel.

Funny the Canal is usually benign except for the gnats of runabouts. Once out of the Canal the run to mid Bay is more confined, but once past Poole's Island the Bay opens up and is pretty deep.

After you pass under the Chesapeake Bay Bridge there are only a couple channel markers left for the big ships and you have plenty of depth to roam 
As do they. Mid Chessie does end to the Potomac

South Chessie is deserted.

Sorry you haven't had a great experience cruising here, maybe next time designate a couple weeks and hang out with some of us. Annapolis is a close second to Newport. Oxford, Cambridge, St Micheals, Rock Hall Solomon's , Yorktown are larger stops. Many more to see.

Most of us avoid Baltimore . There are no real anchorages close by.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

My departure has been delayed by a day. If I get the shipment I'm waiting for by noon I'll depart Newport and overnight at Fisher's otherwise I'll stay here and depart tomorrow at sunrise.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

All the best Zanshin. I hope your trip is uneventful. Weather looks sporadic, so I'm sure you'll navigate that well. Looks clear until Wed night, then sporadic. It's that time of year for afternoon thunderstorms. Not sure which day you'll transit the NJ coast. That may be when you'll have to time your dash the most. 

I'll be most interested to hear how the hull handles without a mast, particularly if you find current at the Race or Hell's Gate or open water waves. Sounds like you've got this one. Safe passage.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Departing at noon obviously puts you in the Ebb at the Race. Watch Hill passage Current is not as strong, but you'll still buck a 1 /12 -2 knot current. Fischer's Is. will position you better for making west in the sound on Wed. Weather turns on Wed and Thurs. Might be good to keep to Conn. side where there are more bailout possibilities should the need arise.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

It depends on if conditions call for bail out... and if they do CT approaches are a bit trickier with poor visibility and no radar.

If 1st day's destination is West Harbor... time departure for entering at Watch Hill. The trip from Newport to Fishers should be more than 6 hrs. You can cut through the Pt Judith too.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

We're all living vicariously through you, Zanshin. 

Once again I will suggest that motoring to Pt. Judith will give you a quick shakedown, and a make it easier to time your trip through Hell's Gate. I think that it may have been an article by Fatty Goodlander in which I read that he and Carolyn ALWAYS plans a short distance day underway when they begin a journey. I have never regretted getting an early start and making it an easy first day. Get lobster from the lobster shack and enjoy it in Pt. Judith. The trip is only 12nm, and it will get you out of Newport. The winds today are forecasted to be relatively light from the SSW (on the nose), having just been out of the N. Wave heights are about a foot, but the SW winds today and tomorrow will blow up chop the later that you head out.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Be sure you have a good sense of predicting fog, if you do not have radar. 

In the past three weeks, we've sailed through more fog than I've seen in the past 2 years. We had to enter the Pt Judith refuge a couple of weeks ago and I never saw the opening between the breakwater, as we passed through it. Had to be 100-150ft off either side.

There are some apps that predict visibility. You'll have to decide your comfort zone, but I'd want at least a mile. However, fog is predictable, actual visibility isn't. Of course, standard grib downloads will show predicted dewpoint and air temps. As these converge, you get risk for fog. I'm sure Zan knows all this.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

eherlihy - I don't have a guide book, just the charts, for Point Judith. The swell forecast for the next day is about 1" @ 9 seconds from the south, so I am assuming that I can anchor inside the port-of-refuge breakwater overnight and have 2 feet or so under my keel at low water? Or are there moorings there?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

No moorings in the refuge, but tons of anchorage and decent holding. Most tuck as close to the SW corner as possible, but we never really get all that close. No reason to crowd. I prefer to relax.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

What Minnie said... well marked and good holding. We often do it as a lunch stop on our way back from Newport. From there to Watch Hill is just following the shore 500' off and the only hazards are fishing boats a the Red entry buoys to a few harbors.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Zanshin said:


> eherlihy - I don't have a guide book, just the charts, for Point Judith. The swell forecast for the next day is about 1" @ 9 seconds from the south, so I am assuming that I can anchor inside the port-of-refuge breakwater overnight and have 2 feet or so under my keel at low water? Or are there moorings there?


This chart may help;









Contrary to other posts, I have grabbed a mooring to the eastern corner of the Harbor of Refuge. I was playing charter/delivery captain at the end of a long day at the time. The boat we were on (a Hunter 41DS - 38 foot LOA) had an undersized Delta (22 lbs!) which we had drug three times across the sandy bottom while trying to get it to set. I finally gave up after I spied an open private mooring just before we lost light. We were in late, and planned to be out early, I was tired of screwing around with this a poor anchor choice, and I wanted to get some sleep, so we grabbed the mooring.

I have also anchored in the south west several times with my Rocna 15 without issue. It is not my favorite anchorage, but for you I would think the trip there would be a good shakedown, and it will set you up for success in navigating Hell's Gate with favorable currents tommorow.

You should have no problem finding 10+ feet to anchor in. I believe that you have a better anchor than the undersized Delta that I had trouble with.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks - I do have an oversized anchor (and 490 feet of chain) and an more comfortable anchoring than taking a mooring so that looks good. The chart I have shows a bit less depth around that southern breakwater but with light winds and only a foot of swell that'll be no problem for a night. I'm still stuck in Newport at the moment as I'm awaiting one last delivery that hasn't arrived yet. People here said I should go to Block Island for a night so that I can say I've seen it and I've been told that the anchorage is big, protected and has good holding so if I the package doesn't arrive before the business closes tonight and I have to wait for it to arrive tomorrow I might be delayed enough to do Block Island. I should have had the divers do the bottom of the dinghy yesterday while they did the hull. I just hauled it on deck and there's a lot of slimy growth and I have run out of my magic cleaning solution for dinghy bottoms - Clorox. So I've been scrubbing for the past hour and half to get rid of that slime so that I'm not breathing in decaying material for the next two days. I had also forgotten how heavy my nice big dinghy is; without a line to the top of the mast to lift it up on deck it was quite difficult for me. I had to rig up some temporary blocks on deck to get a winch to do most of the heavy lifting.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

If Block is on the agenda, forget about anchoring. Great Salt Pond is full of moorings, and if there are any spots that would be anchor-able, especially for a boat with 8-feet of draft, they're probably taken.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Avoid Block. Finding a good place to anchor in July and August is insane.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

oh - I know this is high season, but had no idea it would be this crowded at Block Island. I spoke with the folks at Oldport Marine here in Newport who I assumed knew the situation at Block. I really don't need another "notch" in my sailing destination list so Block Island was just a possible alternative to Fisher's. The package I'm waiting for hasn't arrived yet, so I'll need to pick it up tomorrow morning and don't think I'll get out of here before 10AM which puts only the 3 destinations talked about into question - Block Island, Point Judith or Fisher's.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Zan... BI is really out of the way for the journey you are doing except if you were to go into the ocean south of LI and that will mean crossing shipping separation zones in the very busy NY Harbor and watch keeping is a concern. A smart itinerary was laid out from you by sailors who have sailed these waters for decades. The rest is up to you. Take a pass on BI.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

I agree, I don't think you'll enjoy the crowds on Block, and with "possible" weather coming, it's not the best of holding. Even if you hold well, there's no guarantee the boat anchored near you will. Moorings are hit or miss. 

The current turns in your favor at the Race tomorrow @ 7:18 a.m. So if you left Newport at 10, you wouldn't make it. 

Your best options then are Fischer's Is. ( where you'll still buck a little current) Or Port Judith. To set you up for a Thursday Dash westward in the sound. the Current turns at the race on Thursday @ 7:54 a.m. If the weather holds, and you get an early start Thurs. I'd just head for Port Jeff. ( that's just me) You'll pick up a fair current for at least 6 hours, even if you buck it early in the a.m. I've done Block to PJ in a long day, so it's very doable from Port Judith or Fischer's. It's a Straight up approach to the entrance and there's no Rock out croppings to deal with. I entered there in June, on a delivery, in torrential rain ( and lightning) and poor visibility. ( no wind though) 
Yacht club moorings are $55. or you can anchor.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

You could always luck out at Block, but it’s very crowded this time of year. The moorings go first and most of the rentals won’t fit your boat. You can only fit on the orange balls and there are only about 10 of them. The anchorage gets pretty plowed up and there are tons of boats in it. I was just there last weekend on a privately owned mooring, which was a treat. A friend of a friend or I’d see if I could secure it for you. There was a small lull being post Fourth of July and mid week is slightly better. If you go, the 50ft deep hole in the anchorage fills last, but it sounds like you have the rode for it. Be more focused on those anchored around you. 

If you want to see it, then give it a shot, but it’s a tourist destination, not a passage layover. Out of the way too.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

My friends are in Block right now. Forced to anchor in the silt as no moorings available pass on it. 

Fishers is a good next stop

East Harbor my favorite but watch out for golf balls
West Harbor watch out for snobs and powerboats

We prefer east.... no traffic or jet skis


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

chef2sail said:


> My friends are in Block right now. Forced to anchor in the silt as no moorings available pass on it.
> 
> Fishers is a good next stop
> 
> ...


If you are only dropping your hook you will not encounter anyone. I have been anchoring in West Harbor since late 80s with no problems whatsover. Stinkpots will wake you come in and out of the inner harbor occasionally. Fishers Island is not a welcoming place to any form of "tourism".


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Following this thread is particularly informative. Thanks, everyone. CuNims passed through earlier today which prompted to me decide to double up my mooring lines rather than depart. Right now visibility is just a couple of hundred feet so I'm happy not to be underway. I can't leave until noon tomorrow so I will most likely be posting from Fisher's Island next. Then we'll see about the further passage planning


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Zanshin said:


> Following this thread is particularly informative. Thanks, everyone. CuNims passed through earlier today which prompted to me decide to double up my mooring lines rather than depart. Right now visibility is just a couple of hundred feet so I'm happy not to be underway. I can't leave until noon tomorrow so I will most likely be posting from Fisher's Island next. Then we'll see about the further passage planning


Good choice
Safety fiirst
Enjoy your trip 
Don't come here to fast Saturday 102 degrees in Annapolis predicted
Heat wave breaks on Tuesday


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

SanderO said:


> If you are only dropping your hook you will not encounter anyone. I have been anchoring in West Harbor since late 80s with no problems whatsover. Stinkpots will wake you come in and out of the inner harbor occasionally. Fishers Island is not a welcoming place to any form of "tourism".


Pick you place I like both. East anchorage close to Watch Hill Channel 
I just 
Ike it's peace and quiet
I defer to your local knowledge


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Zanshin, The current turns against you tomorrow At watch Hill around 3:00 p.m. Looks like potentially more stormy weather tomorrow afternoon/evening ( It's July, somewhat normal) if you're happy where you are you might want to hang for one more day, it looks like you'll get a break in the weather on Friday. through to at least Sunday. ( break in the storms, not necessarily the heat) 

The current turns with you on Friday around 8 am through Watch Hill and around 8:30 am through the Race If you're up and out with the Sun on Friday ( from Newport) and you're going well, you could log some good miles west in the sound with the current pushing you for the 1st half of the day. You could be in Manahasset Bay by Saturday eve. Certainly by Sunday. 

If you do feel the need to move tomorrow, I'd just eyeball weather radar as you pass Port Judith to see if it makes sense to hole up there rather than continue on to Fisher's. 

Looking ahead, the current turning with you at Hell Gate in the east River is getting later every day. So that by Monday the 22nd, the Current turns with you @ 2:42 in the afternoon in the Gate. So you'd leave Manhasset bay somewhere around 1 p.m. or shortly after. 

If you're headed to the Atlantic Highlands, it would be nice to get there with some decent daylight. So you don't want to linger in the L.I. sound much past Monday if possible.


----------



## PatMc57 (Aug 23, 2016)

Zanshin said:


> Since I'm alone I'm doing day trips and not going offshore, and the Gulf Stream shouldn't be an issue in the Long Island Sound
> 
> Looking at the NOAA date for current within the LIS I should, at most, be seeing 1.5 knots against me. This does get stronger as I approach the New York side, but nothing like 8 knots anywhere until I get to the infamous Devil's Gate.


Dang..Wish that I could join you. I remember talking with you on the BVI Sites. I'm in the Northeast
US...Chesapeake. I'm really booked up with my boat until September..however, if you ever need a Mate to hang with and move the boat..please let me know. Also, if you get into a Serious jam..I'll make adjustments.
I remember your kind, and helpful, words many years ago.
Patrick
S/V Keiko


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for the updates. I've been looking at the weather as well and see that too much delay will make the passage through Hell's Gate tougher. I'm antsy to get going (as is my employer) but perhaps departing today isn't optimal. In addition, there is that persistent superstition about depart on passages on a Friday to contend with. I think that if the packages arrive early enough then I'll depart today and head for Pt. Judith for the night and see what I can do about demolishing that huge rib-eye steak that found its way into my fridge. I'm using one of the surfing sites for the wave forecast and with a 1.4ft swell at 5s from due south I should be quite protected and calm. Since most of the anchorages in the Caribbean cater for a constant wind from the east they tend to be open when swell comes from a different direction and I've spent many a night in an anchorage where I'd be in danger of falling out of my normal berth and would revert to a passage berth instead so these conditions look quite benign. I'm still not comfortable with all that skinny water, though; but the buoys and other markers look plentiful and accurate.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

The only anchorage on your path that I recall an ocean swell is Stonnington.... similar to some Caribbean anchorages like St Kitts. Pt Judith is protected from all southerly swells and wind driven waves. West Harbor is cool for all East thru South to West breezes. Anchorage is comfortable in my experience. 

Pop up storms can be a problem... with their gusty winds and blinding rain.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

I've been in Stonington a lot and never experienced a problem with ocean swells. The issue with anchoring there is that the outer harbor is now almost filled with moorings and anchoring is limited to a small area. That said Dodson's has lots of moorings and good launch service. And I recommend the restaurant right in the marina.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

JimsCAL said:


> I've been in Stonington a lot and never experienced a problem with ocean swells. The issue with anchoring there is that the outer harbor is now almost filled with moorings and anchoring is limited to a small area. That said Dodson's has lots of moorings and good launch service. And I recommend the restaurant right in the marina.


Jim... I anchor out opposite Skippers and usually there is no swell. But I have experienced ocean swells from time time and this is over 30 years visiting Stonnington. I don't pick up moorings or use a launch... so maybe deeper inside things are different.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

Zanshin might find the area about 1000 ft SW of green buoy “5” in the Pt Judith Harbor of Refuge as comfortable as it get there, with the wakes from the fishing boats and ferries. That would put him in about 20 ft.

Agree with Chef about East Harbor, Fishers Island, as a reasonable anchorage. With Zanshin’s draft, getting to about as shallow as he can will put him over a sandy bottom, otherwise it can be weedy. It is advised to be aware of the Clumps—West, Middle, and East (near East Harbor)—and suggest chart awareness will avoid problems. West Harbor should not be a problem, but there are rocks to watch out for if you go in too far.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

If Stonington is too rolly, anchoring behind the sandspit by Watch Hill won't be. Trick is catching the tide to be able to get in and out of there.


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

paulk said:


> If Stonington is too rolly, anchoring behind the sandspit by Watch Hill won't be. Trick is catching the tide to be able to get in and out of there.


I would not recommend this anchorage for a deep draft sailboat. It is known locally as "Napatree" after the point of the same name. Zanshin would have to take the long way around, past Stonington Point in waters that would not support his draft at low tide and would be tricky even at high tide, given the channel from Sandy Point to the Pawcatuck river is 100' wide. I also would not compare Stonington to the rolly Caribbean anchorages-not even close.

Since Zanshin has miles to go, the quickest stop in Fishers Island Sound would be East Harbor, with West Harbor not far behind. Zanshin could approach East Harbor along the north coast of Fishers Island, avoiding Seal Rocks, and tuck into East Harbor directly, as long as he is minding the charts. Departing East Harbor, Zanshin could hug the Fishers Island shore, minding the rocks, of course, and using the good buoyage to stay out of trouble, entering the main body of Fishers Island Sound past Flat Hammock and South Dumpling. It would be a clear shot to Long Island Sound proper from there.

Another option that has not been mentioned is the Ram Island anchorage. Could work for Zanshin, with easy in, easy out. Still, my preference would be East Harbor, which is where I stopped after motoring non-stop from Cape May a number of years ago. ( I was only a few miles from home, but it was 1 AM)


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Newport to East Harbor Fishers - 35 miles anchor
East Harbor Fishers to Port Jefferson - 60 miles anchor right after coming through jetties on the starboard
Port Jefferson to Port Washington -37 miles free mooring or anchor
Port Washington to Atlantic Highlands -40 miles anchor or mooring 
Atlantic Highlands to Atlantic City- 78 miles anchor
Atlantic City to Cape May - 37 miles anchor off CG Station or Lewes 48 miles anchor behind breakwater
Lewes/ cape May to Betterton on the Sassafras’s- 80 miles but you have 2 knot assist the whole way- anchor
Betterton to Annapolis - 35 miles 

We just did this exact trip 6 weeks ago. We break up the Jersey Coast by stopping at Barnegat instead of Atlantic City, but because of your draft NO Jersey inlet except Manesquan, Atlantic City, Cape May are options for you. 

Two long days Atlantic Highlands to Atlantic City and Cape May to Betterton . Based on 6 knots Highlands to Atlantic City is 13 hours. Cape May to Betterton based on 8 knots with current assist the whole way 10 hours

You May be able to shave a day off in the Sound by lengthening your distance but will be limited by East River and NY Bay current times. Same with the Delaware River. If you play the current there that becomes a two day event from Cape May to Annapolis 

The current assist in the Sound is nice to have , but not a necessity and beside you only get 6 hours .give or take.

Hiring a Captain to go with you you could make this trip much faster as you’d travel in the dark more. But still limited in the two legs mentioned by the current. 

Good luck. Will be watching you.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

The visibility isn't great this morning, so I'm waiting another 30 minutes or so before departing. That will have me bucking a knot of current getting out of the Newport Bay and heading to Fishers Island. Depending upon how "Zanshin" motors and acts without the mast I'll stop there as several have suggested. If the boat is handling well and speeding along I'll go further as by the time I get to Fishers Island there will be a nice current to push me along the way. Weather looks good for today as well. It is going to be nice to be finally moving along.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

All the best, Zan. 

West Harbor on Fishers is much bigger and easier, IMO. The holding is good and it's better protected from westerlies as you can easier get deeper inside, with your draft. 

Be very careful of the charted channels in Fishers Island Sound. They are all safe, but do not cut any of them off. Rocks everywhere else, it seems. 

I suspect you'll stay aboard, but if you get there with day to burn and drop the dink, you can land at the Yacht Clubs dinghy dock, which is around the south side of their slips. The only place to go on the island is the Pequot, which is an eclectic bar that opens at 5pm. It's surreal. Food and drink is okay, at best, but it's the only game in town. A little expensive, of course. The clientele will be a full mix of local contractors and those that keep the lights on, who live on the public West End, and uber-billionaires that live out on the East End (which is private). All get along. The only trick on Fishers is that no one considers it a tourist destination and has no interest in serving you as a tourist. They'll definitely help you, if you have a problem, there is even a boat yard in West Harbor. Mostly an ouboard operation, though. Just don't expect anyone to roll out a red carpet or bring a basket of welcome brochures. In fact, they less of that you expect, the more you are welcome.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Minni is spot on. Not really worth a look around unless you have time to kill. But West Harbor is the preferred stop for your journey. If things are going well you can make it easily on one shot. Go buoy to buoy as Minni notes... easy peasy especially with a chartplotter or navionics on a mobile device. First leg should give you a good read on how the boat will do, distance you can cover and so on. Time your departure to take advantage of the current flooding into the sound... and shoot for Pt Jef if you can make it... you should be able to. If you can do a longer leg... Cold Springs/Oyster Bay, Port Wash are also easy locations for you.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Have been in Stonington a lot. If you’re on a mooring to the right of the channel or far in near the fuel dock/ bridge I’ve never experienced any rolling in any conditions. 
Been in the southern corner of the breakwater in port Judith in 35 gusts to 40 on 150’ of chain. Seas breaking over the breakwater but quite secure. 
If I was her would just go as far as she can get allowing for 1-2 hours of daylight to settle down. . Then pick where she wants to spend the night. Would pick the side depending on the wind and fetch. Choosing which ever side makes for best sleeping. I would put up with a long day getting up before daybreak and go Highlands Cape May. Both are easy to enter or leave in the absence of light and she should get reasonable moonlight now. Both are easy to anchor in with plenty of room. Agree BI is a waste of time. Agree the RI Conn side for entering LI Sound.


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

I concur with Outbound on the Atlantic Highlands-Cape May hop but would depart Atlantic Highlands mid-morning to arrive in Cape May just after dawn.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

AIS , ( Marine Traffic) showed Zanshin just north of Orient Point @ about 12:20 p.m. Heading 247 deg. making 9.6 kn. Looks like he must be running well and has decided to push on to P.J. He should be there by Dinner. A good move getting west while the getting is good!


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

chef2sail said:


> I doubt he can do the Cape May Canal as there is a 53 ft bridge. I barely make it under by a foot.
> 
> If I remember right when he found Zanshin it was in Annapolis. I think it was at the boat show. I can understand wanting to take a boat for a huge refit back there.


No problem with bridges - he's motoring because he has no mast. Draft of 8.5' would make Napatree difficult, as Fallard mentions. Lack of a mast is going to impact (increase) rolling a good deal.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Hello everyone - I'm motoring along and there's not a boat in sight so I went below to check my e-mails.

I left Newport at about 06:30 and once past Fort Adams I throttled up to 2000 RPM and haven't touched the lever since. I've made some use of favorable currents, but now I've got a bit of a current against me but only 11 miles left to Port Jefferson. I think that Zanshin runs about 8knots @2000RPM (the engine redlines at 3800 so I've got a lot of room left) and I'm using 8.8l/Hour (2.3 Gallons / Hour) at those revs. 

Apart from thinking about the steak I'm going to make tonight at the anchorage and cracking open the first beer; it is time to think of tomorrow. I wonder if I can make Hell Gate in time from the anchorage and save a day or if I have to overnight before going through.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

You can make the decision based on the current and the time you are approaching the western End of the Sound. If you can't make it... anchor off City Island... either side works... Easy without hazards. You can tie up at City Island Yacht club's dock... very friendly and welcoming.... and enjoy a meal there... tasty! You might get a mooring as well. The west Anchorages is a short hop under the two bridges on and then to Hellgate. On the LI sound you have Port Wash...


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Zanshin,

Yes, you can absolutely make Hell Gate from P.J. tomorrow. The Current will turn in your Favor @ the Gate around 1:18 P.m. The current also turns in your favor (south) @ the Narrows @ 1:18 p.m. 
So you can ride everything out...

It's about 70 Miles in Total to the Atlantic Highlands. 

It's roughly 45 miles or so to the Throgs neck bridge. If You get to the Throgs neck Bridge by 12:30 p.m. you'll do great. 

So 45 miles/ 8 knot = 5.6 hours. or 45/ 7.5 knot = 6 hours. So if your up and out at the same time as your were this morning 6:30 a.m. you'll be in great shape to make the passage down the east river and through the narrows on your way to the AH. 

Barring any unseen issues it should be around a 9- 10 hour day.

BTW, if you need to get fuel, The fastest in and out, is in Manhasset Bay the Capri Marina on your Port as you enter the Bay. There's no easy diesel for you on City Island. Your next Fuel stop will be the Atlantic Highlands. If you fuel there, try to get fuel at High tide, as it's a fixed dock with a 5 ft tide.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Well done. Enjoy the reward tonight. Hope you have a good red to go with it. 

I’m sure you’ll make the gate, if weather allows. There are going to be pop up storms for the next couple of days down there. Afternoon is more prevalent. You’re going to like the trip down the East River. 

How she handling mastless?


----------



## DanM1 (Oct 4, 2017)

If you can leave by 8 a.m and make 7-8 knots to hit the Throgs Neck Bridge around 1:30, you should have a fair current pretty much all the way to Sandy Hook at about 7 p.m. ... but even motoring, it's still a sailboat so who knows what can happen. Wear a hat and sunscreen. It's going to be hot and humid.

Edited to note that I must type slow. Missed two previous posts. But I do think if you hit the Throgs Neck at 1 or later you will get a bigger push.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

DanM1 said:


> If you can leave by 8 a.m and make 7-8 knots to hit the Throgs Neck Bridge around 1:30, you should have a fair current pretty much all the way to Sandy Hook at about 7 p.m. ... but even motoring, it's still a sailboat so who knows what can happen. Wear a hat and sunscreen. It's going to be hot and humid.
> 
> Edited to note that I must type slow. Missed two previous posts. But I do think if you hit the Throgs Neck at 1 or later you will get a bigger push.


Definitely a bigger push after 1. My thinking is, the earlier he gets to the Atlantic Highlands the better choice of anchorage he'll have. it is the weekend. Also, it's cooler early, though in this heat it's not much. less traffic early too. That's just me, I like to get up and out early.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Awesome advice - I have now had 2 beers and spent 30 minutes looking for the CBP telephone number that I need to call (as a furriner in a furrin vessel I need to report each time I move) and calling to report my arrival I'm too lazy to look up the relevant websites but I've now got a target ETA at the Throgs Neck Bridge at 13:30 so that I can make it through Hell Gate and past NYC. I've got the camera charged up and the telephoto mounted and I hope that it isn't as foggy and hazy when I go past tomorrow.

Sandy Hook / Atlantic Highlands shows me little room under the keel with anchorage being only 9 feet deep (to my 8.5" keel) but at least the full moon is past. I hope that the chart is accurate or at least that the bottom is nice and squishy if I do decide to bounce a bit at night.

My main fuel tank holds 110 gallons, so I'm still more than 3/4 full today. I think I might fuel up at Atlantic City. My second tank has 85 gallons, but I don't know if that fuel tank is contaminated and won't use it until I get it either cleaned or replaced. I think it is good fuel, but after the disaster with water ingress in the main tank I'm not going to risk it, even though I've got dual Racor filters to separate water and contaminants.

*Once again to all the posters on this Sailnet thread ---- THANKS!!* Considering we are already on page 4 it is a tribute to the members here that the thread hasn't gone off topic and devolved to the question of whether or not I need an RPG to survive Hell Gate.

I'd forgotten that I have my AIS on all the time - that way I can't exaggerate any of my speeds and anyone interested can see how I circled my anchoring spot a couple of times (like a dog lying down at night) before dropping the hook. I'm in 15 feet of water at almost low tide, but all the boats around me are moored and I've tried to find the geometric centre to cater for all wind and tide changes. But there is lot of room and with 100" of chain I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Zanshin, Looking a little ahead at the weather for your run down the Jersey Coast. Weather is a little spotty from Sunday through Wed. as a few weak cold fronts move through. Showers and t-storms possible at times ( as is typical in July) You'll just have to decide what your tolerence level is. At this point ( 100 deg. ) getting rained on might be nice! lol. Atlantic Highlands is not a bad spot, if you have to wait out some weather. Many do. Port Washington has some free moorings, I think you get two days for free. 

I know you said that your dinghy is a pain to lift without the mast, AH YC Launch will pick you up for $25 day if you wanted to get off the boat. You just have to be Anchored behind the breakwater wall. Everything in town is walk-able.

Just saw your post re: Depth at AH. Yes, you're close. I think you'll find more water on the breakwater ( wall) side of the Harbor after the last row of moored boats. " America" the Replica anchored there 3 summers ago i forget her draft, but she sat in the muck a few hours each day. I think you'll be fine though.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Bravo you are doing great. Depths are greater by the breakwater on the eastern end of the mooring field, 
Fuel dock is all the way in the mooring field. 

Sights to see on the East River. . Rikkers prison, and La Guardia before Hell Gate, after the Gate make sure you take the western side channel passing Roosevelt Island, after that UN , Empire State Building along with the Chrysler Building find the building shaped like a “K”, Manhattan and Brooklyn Bridges, if your lucky a seaplane will land beside you. The South Street Seaport and Wall Street, the new Freedom Tower replacing the World Trades,one you pass the Staten Island Ferry terminal co e the Statue of Liberty.

To go by it don’t take Buttermilk Channel. Also I suggest once you pass the Brooklyn and Manhattan Bridges stay to your port side ( East side of the river ) less traffic. Skirt Governors Island and use your AIS to figure out whose anchored and whose moving since you have no radar. There usually are no less than 20-30 ships, barges, tugs in the area between the Battery at the end of Manhattan and the Verrazano. 

It is an awesome trip. However you’ll be glad for the peace and quiet after you go under the Verrazano out into NY Bay. If your weather holds the next day start early so you can make Atlantic City as there is no real place to put in before there. ( you could put in Manesquan Inlet if you need to but will need to take a slip as there is no anchorage or mooring. ) You could put in to Barnegat Inlet but not in any wind with an eastern component and because of your depth , would again need to take a slip at the Lighthouse marina next to the CG station. 

Atlantic City - Absecon Inlet easy. You have a choice. Anchor of the Coast Gaurd Station in 15 ft on the south side or take a slip in the Farley Marina. Fuel dock is in there. The fuel dock at Kammermans on your port will be too shallow. Anchoring off the COast Guard station will have a 4 knot current, but we go there all the time. 4 ft tide change. 

Cape May the next day is a breeze. Anchor again off the Coast Guard Station. 2.5 kt current . Low tide 9 foot depths. Or go to Lewes Del across the Delaware. Greater depths you need are in closer near the ferry terminal. 

Ideal time for you to weigh anchor is 6-6:30 AM on July 23. Should hold two three days on either side. After you hit Brandywine Shoal you’ll do 9-10 knots up to the Canal and through it. Anchor off of Betterton on the Sassafras River. It’s on the south shore not far up the river about 2 mile from the main channel in 14 ft . This leg is 80 miles or saw. If making 9 knots the whole way 9 hours. It is critical you ride the current through or you’ll fight it somewhere at the tune of 4-5 knots SOG. I’ll check on you leave time as you close in on Cape May. 

We’ve done the Delaware over 50 times. Not my favorite ride. Make sure you have fly shatters available for the state bird of NJ aka the Greenhead Fly. Once you meet one....you never forget the only good Greenhead is a dead one. They are carnivores. 


. Easy 35-37 miles to Annapolis from the Sassafrass.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I just got going and tried to put together a route with multiple points using OpenCPN on a tablet, but somehow that has eluded me. I did some math and see I'll be at Throg's Neck bridge at 11:30 at my present speed. I'll slow down a bit and time it so that I get there at 12:30. I'm looking forward to this drive-by of New York 

I should plan my arrival at Hell Gate for 13:18, correct? 7nm from Throg's Neck to Hell Gate @7kn is 12:18 so this should be easily doable. I'll reduce my speed even further to time it correctly, particularly as the currents I'm motoring against in the Sound right now are going to turn to my favor in an hour.


----------



## Morild (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't know why - but this is a great thread to follow - almost like being there 😊👍


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Zanshin said:


> I just got going and tried to put together a route with multiple points using OpenCPN on a tablet, but somehow that has eluded me. I did some math and see I'll be at Throg's Neck bridge at 11:30 at my present speed. I'll slow down a bit and time it so that I get there at 12:30. I'm looking forward to this drive-by of New York
> 
> I should plan my arrival at Hell Gate for 13:18, correct? 7nm from Throg's Neck to Hell Gate @7kn is 12:18 so this should be easily doable. I'll reduce my speed even further to time it correctly, particularly as the currents I'm motoring against in the Sound right now are going to turn to my favor in an hour.


If you're more than 5 minutes late the Hellgate keeper won't let you pass. ;-)


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

SanderO said:


> If you're more than 5 minutes late the Hellgate keeper won't let you pass. ;-)


You must mean the troll under the Halley's Point bridge?????


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Maybe consider refueling , and slowing up. I can see your AIS signature that your off Northport and have 21 miles approx to the Throgs Neck, putting you there around 11: 30 at your current 7.5 knots. 

No advantage in getting there early, in fact I have found around the slack current is when you get caught in the barge trains with the tugs. That’s When they move. 

Enjoy your sight seeing.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Zanshin said:


> I should plan my arrival at Hell Gate for 13:18, correct? 7nm from Throg's Neck to Hell Gate @7kn is 12:18 so this should be easily doable. I'll reduce my speed even further to time it correctly, particularly as the currents I'm motoring against in the Sound right now are going to turn to my favor in an hour.


Yes, the Current Turns in your favor @ 13:18 (AKA slack) So you won't experience the full rush of current that everyone talks about going down the river. As you head down you may even catch up to a slight contrary current, but by the time you get to the Hudson River, the ebb should flush you out through the narrows and toward AH.

You can pass through between the Brother Islands, via the channel. and then make sure to leave Roosevelt to port.

I will typically, duck behind Gov. Island through Buttermilk channel, and pass though the Bay Ridge flats, keeping to Port on the Hudson and through the narrows, and out of the main shipping channel. But, if you decide to head close to the Statue you can Favor the Starboard side, just keep track of the shipping around Staten Island, and the Ferry. not a big deal.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks again for the posts - and I'm glad others are interested as well. My tank is still 3/4 full so fueling now won't bring that much. I'm going to hit my first waypoint off Huntigton bay and then reduce speed to arrive at Throg's neck at 12:30. I've looked at those charts for the anchorage tonight and those "9" feet don't get any deeper. It looks like I'll get there close to low water, so I guess if I make it in then I'm OK. I'm making another coffee now and trying to decide if I should mount the OK quality telephoto (70-300 Nikkor) or the high-quality wide angle (24-70 FX Nikkor). Plus I'm getting tired of applying 3M Cleaner and Wax manually to all the chalky gelcoat in the cockpit area.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Whatever you do don't launch your drone near the UN... ;-)


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

The Depths are Charted at Mean Lower Low Water, you should be arriving on the Falling tide. Low tide is around 5:03 p.m. So you should be able to gauge what you'll have under you at low. There are some 14 ft. charted depths out past the breakwater wall,
However, I think you'll be OK behind the wall just after the last row of moored boats, Give the wall a little room, if for nothing else than to avoid the seagulls, who seem to like the dodgers out there. See what your depth gauge says when you get there. But vessels do anchor past the wall in deeper water.

BTW, Just to be clear, there are two entrances to get behind the breakwater @ AH , you want the Eastern end.


----------



## KVNJR (Mar 20, 2014)

Zanshin,
Atlantic Highlands,NJ is my home port. I live only two towns (10 mins) away. If you stop here, let me know if you need transportation for re-provisioning or a parts run. I would have PM’d you but post count isn’t high enough..
Cheers,
Ken


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

You have another place to anchor if you choose not to go all the way in to Atlantic Highlands and don’t plan on using the services there. It will also save you at least an 1/2 hour in and an hour out. It’s 4 miles from there to Atlantic Highlands.

We have anchored in deeper water 20 ft behind Sandy Hook just north of the Coast Guard Station. 

In the AM pull up the hook and turn the corner and you are in the Atlantic, no hour ride. It’s amazing how close the deep shipping channel runs close to the northern beach tip of NJ.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Hello <too many responders to list>

I just dropped the hook behind the breakwater at Atlantic Highlands right by the entrance. I timed my arrival to be at low tide and figured if I made it in I'd make it out. I think that they've dredged a bit, I have 3 feet under the keel 

I would have been at the entrance to Hell Gate within a minute of 13:18 today after taking advice and going through Throg's Neck at 12:15 (15 minutes early, but I slowed my approach to Hell Gate to compensate) --- but just as I was passing between those two brothers I had the Coast Guard hail me on the VHF and after switching channel I had to spend a lot of time giving them particulars. Remember that as a foreign vessel, I have to call CBP each time I change position and that is even with a cruising permit.

Anyway, the passage past New York today was one of the highlights of my sailing. One of the highlights of my travels, too. I've lived in big cities like Tokyo and Osaka and have visited most of the biggest cities in the world before, including numerous trips to New York; but the views from the water were spectacular beyond what I'd expected. I think that when you are in the city your sightlines are always interrupted, while on the water you have the appropriate distance to get a feel for the majestic heights. My camera ran hot, I took 356 pictures (many of them for HDR and Panorama) with my D850 and the notebook has been importing them into my photo application since I passed under the Verrazano Narrows bridge and is only at 90% (each picture from this camera is about 60Mb) and I hope that I can throw together a page tonight or tomorrow and post a link.

Hmm... I see a CBP boat coming into the anchorage! I'd better call in my arrival in case they decide to check up on me (again)...


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Good Stuff! Congrats on your East River Passage. It IS spectacular! Interesting about the CG inquiry, last year, there were two Canadian Sailboats heading up river with us, The CG pulled them both over up near the Throgs Neck. 

Hitting it at Slack does give you a little more time to Sight-see a bit. ;-) You can certainly try the Full current next time. It IS a Rush! 

It looks like you're anchored next to another UK Flagged vessel out there. Hope the Beer is Cold! 

If you decide to hang around, and use the launch, they are on Ch 9 - "Atlantic Highlands Yacht Club Launch" The Fuel dock is also on 9. The fuel dock has ice and water too, ( probably closed now. ) though it sounded like you were stocked. Launch runs til around midnight tonight and starts at 8 am tomorrow.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

tempest - the yacht next to me is unoccupied but there is at least one other foreigner next me, a Canadian-flagged sailboat. The beer is cold (I stocked up on beer, but have to admit that I'm running low on sparkling water and milk for the morning coffee) and I'm going to stay aboard tonight and see if I can get going early as tomorrow is going to be a long stretch to Atlantic City. I've got a sous-vide cooker aboard and debating whether to do another steak or perhaps some hot-dogs. Neither of those tastes as good in Germany so I am getting in some last American meals before returning. Thanks for the offer of assistance; but I'm OK. On the other hand, if you make to the boat I have 2 different beers from Newport, one "Whalter's Rise" and the other is a crisp Pilsner.

I ran the engine low and slow today, the last hours to the Hell Gate and past Manhattan were at 1700RPM with the engine chewing through 3l/Hr. I had a 5Gallon Jerrycan and filled that into the tank today, and I'm now at just under 3/4 full; but I think I'll have to run the engine harder tomorrow in order to make the long journey down the New Jersey coastline so I will want to refuel once I get to Atlantic City.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Zan... thanks for sharing this... it sounds like a memorable journey and how cool that the SN guys gave you some tips. Everything is perfect so far... but don't forget my motto.... It's never too late to feck up!


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Zanshin, I wish I had thought about heading down earlier. I've just had dinner from the grill and a few rum and cokes, ;-) 

Early morning start sounds good for the Coast. Low tide @ the hook is 5:32, Sunrise is 5:44 a.m. If you're up and out early, you can probably catch the slack. On your way out. 78 or so miles to AC after that. I've never fueled up there, so I can't advise as to the depths @ docks. Chef might know what your best option for fuel is there. Drawing 3'11" I typically don't have your draft considerations. 

I typically run the coast about 3 -4 miles off, in roughly 60 ft of water. Keeps me inside most of the big ships, but close enough to see my landmarks . It's Sunday though, and there will be lot's of recreational fishing boats out there and head boats between Manasquan and Barnegat. If they annoy you you can certainly move off further. 

Have a Safe Journey! Good Luck with the Mast, and let us know if you pass this way again!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Zanshin,

Look back into my post 81. You can gas up at the Farley Marina on the starboard side in Clam Creek. Kammermans on the starboard side is very shallow for you

The anchorage is outside adjacent to the Coast Guard Station. Current runs 4 feet good holding.

Looks like forecasted winds are from the SW to West 10 gusting to 14. I usually follow the 3 mile line as Tempest said. Heat index 106 Have a great day. Heat wave breaks Monday.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Looking good. See you on my AIS you’ve started down the coast. Welcome to the heat wave.
Have a safe day.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm at the 3-mile line and since the seas are empty of anything I can bump into I've gone below to see if I still have internet (I'm using a tethered phone and it is a wonderful feeling to be connected while underway). I do have a connection so I'm posting. I've adjusted my speed to get me into Atlantic City at low tide, with the same logic as last night - if I can get to an anchorage and drop the hook I'll be able to get out. I'll arrive at 17:30 so the fuel dock will be both closed and too shallow, so I'll have to fuel up in the morning or continue onwards, I'm still at just under 3/4 but today I've got 2000 RPM so my consumption will be higher. I've got a second fuel tank with 82 gallons but there might be water in the tank so I won't be using it until it gets polished or replaced.

Last night was quite calm and, in retrospect, I should have taken chef2sail's advice about anchoring out and shortening today's sail; but to my credit I didn't read it until after I'd dropped anchor at Sandy Hook. There was another boat in the anchorage without a mast and the skipper came by on his dinghy after I'd settled down. It turns out he'd just been dismasted off Cape May, he had a harrowing story and said his bolt-cutters (he described it as a massive one) didn't work with the stainless rigging even though they chewed through his anchor chain like butter. He did have electrical power and a cutting tool which he used to get rid of the mast and rigging before it holed his boat...

If the seas remain this empty I'll see if I can get some pictures posted - I was at it "culling the herd" until 22:00 last night when I gave up.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Zanshin said:


> I'm at the 3-mile line and since the seas are empty of anything I can bump into I've gone below to see if I still have internet (I'm using a tethered phone and it is a wonderful feeling to be connected while underway).
> ....
> 
> It turns out he'd just been dismasted off Cape May, he had a harrowing story and said his bolt-cutters (he described it as a massive one) didn't work with the stainless rigging even though they chewed through his anchor chain like butter. He did have electrical power and a cutting tool which he used to get rid of the mast and rigging before it holed his boat...
> ...


Tethering using a mobile hot spot is terrific. I recall the days on board without cell phone coverage. We use the tethered phone to bring www onto a NUC computer and HP monitor powered by a buck 12v>19v transformer. No inverter use! I have a T mobile with unlimited data / hotspot so that's pretty cool too... all for $40/mo! That's a lot of connectivity for very little cash.

I dread having to cut my shrouds f\in a dismasting... they are 10mm and require something really serious to do the job I would like to read real world accounts of how to deal with this emergency.

Looking forward to viewing your captures from the journey.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

You should have fine internet all the way down the coast. Most of the boat traffic will be local fishing boats close to the inlets of Manesquan, Barnegat and Atlantic City. I wasn’t aware the Farley Marina was to shallow for you, I knew Kammermans was. The tide change is about 4 ft there and the anchorage is 15 off the Coast Guard Station so you will be fine, no matter when you arrive. Make as much progress as quickly as you can as usually the winds pipe up after 1 o’clock with the on shore switch off the ocean. As the land heat up and the air rises the ocean air fills in underneath it like clockwork every day. You’ll feel it as a cooling ocean breeze though nothing cool about temps today. 

Predicted thunderstorms also as the frontal boundary will hear to break the heat wave. Should be intense as the temp differences in the air masses are extreme. 

Stay safe.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Re: anchorage @ Sandy Hook, It does make for an easier in/out weather permitting. Hindsight is always 20/20 though, At least now you know the area, and what's available, and the AH will accommodate your draft. Plus, you were able to get a visitor with a story to tell. 

It's flattie season, most of the anglers will be drifting. There's a few artificial reefs along your path, the seas there won't be so empty. 
I was supposed to go out with a friend yesterday, but opted out. Limit was caught by 10 a.m. So no fish dinner for me tonight! ;-) 

Stay cool!


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Per their Website, Farley is Dredged to 8 ft. High tide tomorrow is @ 11:58 a.m. you might be able to sneak in around half tide @ 9:00 a.m. or later. Tidal Range is 3.7 ft.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Tidal range is also a little wind dependent. At the Jersey shore are W or NW wind which blows over 15 will increase the low and high tide as much as a few feet. Here on the Chesapeake, NW winds following fronts in the fall usually create mini blowout tide also. 

Right now you are also close to a full moon so the tide variances are a little increased. I didn’t realize that Farley was so shallow as we are 5 ft and a centerboard so very few places we can’t go. As Tempest said mid tide or more should be ok. The entrance to Clam Creek however can be shoaled. Sandy rearranged it a little

I see you are off Toms River so, 42 miles to go. Probably anchored between 5 and 6 PM

Tomorrow is only 40 miles to Cape May and you can get fuel at the Canyon Club back by the Garden State Parkway Bridge. Channel is deep enough to there.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I just popped back online for an update. I can't recall who it was that warned me about the local horseflies, but I seem to have picked up about 100 or so while motoring out of the anchorage this morning. These are pretty small little beasties, the size of small normal flies, but they -bite-! They've been driving me crazy and I tried a bowl full of apple vinegar with some soap and even threw in a couple of slices of apple as an incentive but the flies have been avoiding it and concentrating on me; every time I stopped moving they'd go for the calves or ankles and while their bite isn't like a horsefly's they remain pesky. I even tried pulling out the vacuum cleaner to see if I could get them that way (no chance, they are too fast).

Then I remembered I still had a 350ml bottle of Permethrin for application to clothing that I'd never needed to use. Despite it being 5 years old I pulled it out and transferred it to a spray bottle and then applied the spray to the cushions belowdecks, my bedclothes, the cockpit cushions and then repeated until it was all gone. I've already vacuumed up about 30 of them that weren't quite dead yet but couldn't escape the vacuum suction. I hope that the rest will die in the course of this trip or at least go away and look elsewhere for food.

I don't like chemicals inside the boat, but I've never had issues with flies or mosquitos before since anchoring out in the Caribbean coupled with 15 knot trades (which mozzies can't fight against) is a good way to keep the critters away.

The seas are picking up a little bit and the motion of the boat without the mast is indeed quite different and not really comfortable.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

It was me who mentioned the dreaded green head fly as being the NJ State bird. 

The only way to prevent them from bitting ......kill them with a fly swatter or wear long sleeved pans/ shirt and cover your ankles. Wind was blowing from the west and they live in the marshes. They love the transome out of the wind . 

Deep Woods off with Deet works for a while by is not the cure. 

At anchorage we have a cure.....for green heads as well as mosquitos and gnats inside the boat or bothering us in the cockpit. We have 4 or 5 incense burners on the boat. They hate Sandlewood incense. The down sides.....if / when the cops stop us I am sure they’ll be looking for pot. Hopefully you have your screens in or they will have found their way downstairs and make your life miserable later. 

Fly swattter is the best weapon. One yer after we transmitted the Delaware my wife and I had a tally contest over how many we had killed. We both were over 150. When we got to Cape May and good cleaning of the cockpit was in order. 

I would have expected the wind to pick up...onshore at one as is normal for the Jersey Coast.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

I Hate those Green Heads! They'll go anywhere, but they seem to like the well of the cockpit most. When they're around, I try to keep my legs and ankles out of the well. They certainly shouldn't like permethrin. They are typically much worse in the Delaware bay,
I remember, jumping in the water one year there and taking turns being towed just to get some relief from the heat and those flies.


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

Zanshin said:


> I just popped back online for an update. I can't recall who it was that warned me about the local horseflies, but I seem to have picked up about 100 or so while motoring out of the anchorage this morning. These are pretty small little beasties, the size of small normal flies, but they -bite-! They've been driving me crazy and I tried a bowl full of apple vinegar with some soap and even threw in a couple of slices of apple as an incentive but the flies have been avoiding it and concentrating on me; every time I stopped moving they'd go for the calves or ankles and while their bite isn't like a horsefly's they remain pesky. I even tried pulling out the vacuum cleaner to see if I could get them that way (no chance, they are too fast).
> 
> Then I remembered I still had a 350ml bottle of Permethrin for application to clothing that I'd never needed to use. Despite it being 5 years old I pulled it out and transferred it to a spray bottle and then applied the spray to the cushions belowdecks, my bedclothes, the cockpit cushions and then repeated until it was all gone. I've already vacuumed up about 30 of them that weren't quite dead yet but couldn't escape the vacuum suction. I hope that the rest will die in the course of this trip or at least go away and look elsewhere for food.
> 
> ...


Those are neither horseflies nor green heads, they are stable flies, Stomoxys calcitrans, an invasive parasite from the Old World https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stable_fly. Permethrin is an excellent counter measure and of very minimal impact on warm blooded animals, like yourself.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

If it has a green head......and they do.....it's the dreaded green head fly
A type of horsefly which lives in the salt marshes

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tabanus_nigrovittatus

I'm not an exterminator...nor am I a scientist I'd.....however their heads are green....and they bite.....till killed. No matter what their true scientific name.....they are a pain in the ass and very annoying


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I've been looking at the next parts of the trip and have a question about Cape May and anchoring off the Coast Guard station - it looks like those 10+ feet depths are all part of the channel. If I draw connecting lines between the reds and lines between the greens they seem to block out all the deeper water. Is this just because of the map scale?

These could be juvenile horse flies or, as Mast-und-Schotbruch suggested, stable flies. Numerous are dead and the others are just hanging about, hopefully they are stunned and I can vacuum them up. They are all over the inside, but I'll put up flyscreens tonight and this will be the first time that i have to use 'em.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

You are ok near the 7 . 10 ft . Note not the 7 A 

You may want to go over to Lewes across the Bay. 
There is deeper water to the west of the ferry breakwater near Lewes Beach. No fuel over there. 

Weigh anchor at 6-6:30 on July 23 and by the time you hit the Miah Maul you be assisted by at least a two knot current which should keep assisting the whole river and continue through the Canal. There I’d fuel at Schaefer’s 2/3 way through the Canal.

You goal should be Betterton on the Sassafras....southern shore about 1.5 miles in from the Channel.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Zanshin said:


> I've been looking at the next parts of the trip and have a question about Cape May and anchoring off the Coast Guard station - it looks like those 10+ feet depths are all part of the channel. If I draw connecting lines between the reds and lines between the greens they seem to block out all the deeper water. Is this just because of the map scale?
> 
> These could be juvenile horse flies or, as Mast-und-Schotbruch suggested, stable flies. Numerous are dead and the others are just hanging about, hopefully they are stunned and I can vacuum them up. They are all over the inside, but I'll put up flyscreens tonight and this will be the first time that i have to use 'em.


New horror movie....."Sleeping With The Flies"....?????


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

(Back again) I got an e-mail from the guy who is going to manage the refit for me and he had suggested I skip Cape May and head straight to Schaefer's and stay there. That would be a long haul and I don't know if I can make the timings work out correctly. I like a short day to Cape May and a chance to get ashore and shop for fly strips and other means of insect destruction. There are still a number of lives ones buzzing about the cabins and cockpit area that are just waiting for me to fall asleep.

I checked the internet and seemed to get mixed reported depths for the Cape May Canal depth; officially it says "12 feet controlling depth" but I found one page which mentioned 7 feet dropping off to 1 quickly. Does anyone know if it really is that deep or should I just ask once I get there? It would save a bit of time for me if I could take it...


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I have tried several things to combat these dreadded flies. The best thing is a stiff wind. Without the wind, this works;








$4 from Harbor Freight / Aldi to $10 from Amazon


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

If you needed a layover day to recover from the blood loss and 100 degree temps, you could possibly hang in AC for a day and re-stock. If Farleys can fit you. And head up the Delaware from there Going around Cape May. When you check in with the CG in AC, you could check with them re: Canal Depths. 

Or just get to Cape may tomorrow and the CG station may have ore solid info. Trick is getting off the boat there. I don't know who there could accommodate your depth. It looks like the Canyon Club claims an 8' approach. Also, you'd be Transiting the Canal near low tide to be able to take advantage of the flood up the bay, so it might be risky without solid intel.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I have transmitted the Canal many times.its depths are a true 11-12 in the middle, however you must stay close to the ferries when you get there. You also have to negotiate the “flats” on exiting for 15 miles which are shallow for your boats draft to get back to the channel.

Not sure how you would ever go to Schaffer’s and ride a current, from where you would be at Atlantic City. it would take you many extra hours under motor bucking the two to three knots. Bucking the Delaware current anywhere is not smart especially up where it’s narrow and runs stronger. It’s easy to think this through to much, and you won’t like tying up at Schaffer’s. Besides the ripping current through there, there are big ships ( ( 100 ft+) which come throughout and through quite a wake in a confined area. The only place to tie up is the fixed bulkhead right after the bridge ( fuel dock) which sticks out into the Canal . Personally I would never say at Shaffer’s except to get fuel. So your friend is suggesting a long day plus fighting the current, tying up at a suspect place where you might get batted around plus your last day to Annapolis is 58miles vs 38 from Betterton .

BTW , If you aren’t taking the Canal, you’d have to come back out the Cape May inlet and go around the point, so you may as well have stayed in Lewes. 

Atlantic City to Lewes May be the best option that way you don’t have to worry about depths of the Canal or depth of the Coast Guard anchorage. Atlantic City to Lewes 43. Lies. 47 miles to the Canal and another 13 to Shaffer’s if you don’t get fuel in Atlantic City. You’d get to Schaffer’s at 12-1 in the afternoon weighing anchor at 6 AM at either Cape May or Lewes. If you don’t need fuel and keep going you’d get to Betterton by 4 PM . You’d have an easy 5-6 left to Annapolis. 

We usually do the Cape May Canal, but only draw 5 ft. If you take the Cape May Canal you will have to zig zig across the flats and shoals to get back to near the channel because of your draft. Again we are 5 feel and can cross those flats. Almost everyone needs to be close the the channel when you get to Cross Ledge. 

My recommendation is anchor of Atlantic City. Pull in on the rising tide and get fuel at the Farley dock if you must.....go to Lewes and set yourself up to do your final two days. One longer one and other short one.i always let the current work for me.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I just arrived at Atlantic City 30 minutes ago and have just opened a happy-hour and arrival beer after dropping the hook and calling into CBP to report my location.

I don't know how accurate Marinetraffic is, but I came into the harbor at speed, slowed to 5 knots then slowed to sauntering pace while approaching the spot off the Coast Guard station. The charts had been spot-on up until now so the little spot that read 10 feet didn't worry me until the depth went up rapidly from 6-5-4-3-2 and aground... Judicious reverse gear and some German invective got me off the shoal mud and I motored around that spot and now have 5 feet under the keel at low tide. I put out 4:1 scope for high tide although there's no sign of CuNim around. The little flies are dying in droves but some seem to be resistant against permethrin or have not alighted on any of the cushions. Unfortunately, the 2-stroke versions of flies, or fleas, are buzzing around the boat but they will probably retire to the casinos ashore come dark.

I've got a sorry excuse for an anchor ball put up and I hope that my night-anchor-light will last the night. I might disconnect my green and red navigation lights and leave the aft white light on just so that nobody will ram me from behind considering my anchor light is a dinghy all-around-white light on a little stick. Not that I don't trust boaters... but I don't trust boaters 

I spent several hours today editing pictures, but the motion of the boat was pretty bad (I had to velcro down my little monitor so it wouldn't roll off the nav table) and I'm now tired of being belowdecks. I used my little kitchen alarm set for 10 minutes and popped my head up to scan ahead each time. Only once did I mess up, the alarm went off and I went to the head and then looked, and had just passed a small fishing vessel about 100 feet off to port side. But apart from that one event there was not much activity in the afternoon past the 3-mile line. An additional bonus is that now my holding tanks are flushed and squeaky clean.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Zanshin said:


> I just arrived at Atlantic City 30 minutes ago and have just opened a happy-hour and arrival beer after dropping the hook and calling into CBP to report my location.
> 
> I don't know how accurate Marinetraffic is, but I came into the harbor at speed, slowed to 5 knots then slowed to sauntering pace while approaching the spot off the Coast Guard station. The charts had been spot-on up until now so the little spot that read 10 feet didn't worry me until the depth went up rapidly from 6-5-4-3-2 and aground... Judicious reverse gear and some German invective got me off the shoal mud and I motored around that spot and now have 5 feet under the keel at low tide. I put out 4:1 scope foffr high tide although there's no sign of CuNim around. The little flies are dying in droves but some seem to be resistant against permethrin or have not alighted on any of the cushions. Unfortunately, the 2-stroke versions of flies, or fleas, are buzzing around the boat but they will probably retire to the casinos ashore come dark.
> 
> ...


You made great time.....Talley ho.

Absecon Inlet where you are was hit particularly hard by superstorm Sandy 
A few years back it rearranged that inlet a little.

Across inlet from you there is an anchorage in the marsh, but I don't think it works with your draft. Now that you are south, most groundings will be mud or sand.

Tomorrow if you wait till 9AM there will be a two ft increase in depth on the incoming tide and it may be possible to fuel up. The Coast Gaurd would be the best to ask


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Z . As much as I like Cape May, I think I concur that it just might be too much hassle there with your draft. I concur with staging yourself at Lewes to set up for the Delaware passage. With a watchful eye on the Weather of course.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Yes, watch for the T-storms later today. They could be severe as this heat breaks.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Morning from Atlantic City - home of buzzing jet-skis and loud (but good) music from ashore. I had to vacuum the legions of dead flies this morning. All the hatches were open and no fly-screen in place because I thought I'd give any permethrin survivors a chance at escape. I didn't think it would work this well. I had a bottle of Lifesystems EX4 antimosquito clothing treatment aboard without a sprayer so I put it into a 500ml sprayer bottle and diluted it to fill the bottle. Then I went and gave all of the cushions in the boat a light misting, my bed and bedsheets, and then all of the cockpit cushions. I had about 100ml left so I did another light round of the cushions and sprayed the teak cockpit deck with the remaining solution.

An hour later the flies started dropping like... flies 

I am going to get some more of this stuff for next season, it works like a charm and Permethrin is preferable to DEET.

Anyway, I'm taking the advice given and motoring down to Lewes today. I have a half-tank of diesel left so I don't really need to fill up but if I wait here a bit longer for the tide to rise I might make it to the Atlantic City fuel dock and can fuel here; there's no reason not to fill up when I can.

p.s. I am assuming that there are no suitable anchorages up the Delaware river - I have extra time today and it would shorten tomorrow's trip.
p.p.s. I will be here for another hour or so to let the tide rise. Until then, I'm visible at the Golden Nugget Webcam  named „Golden Nugget Casino view of Brigantine Cove". Only boat there and only sailboat without a mast


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

JimsCAL said:


> Yes, watch for the T-storms later today. They could be severe as this heat breaks.


The mobile device app MyRadar is very handy for observing wind, cloud, rain movements as it loops in an updating brief GIF. Definitely handy to see what's coming your way.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Zanshin said:


> Morning from Atlantic City - home of buzzing jet-skis and loud (but good) music from ashore. I had to vacuum the legions of dead flies this morning. All the hatches were open and no fly-screen in place because I thought I'd give any permethrin survivors a chance at escape. I didn't think it would work this well. I had a bottle of Lifesystems EX4 antimosquito clothing treatment aboard without a sprayer so I put it into a 500ml sprayer bottle and diluted it to fill the bottle. Then I went and gave all of the cushions in the boat a light misting, my bed and bedsheets, and then all of the cockpit cushions. I had about 100ml left so I did another light round of the cushions and sprayed the teak cockpit deck with the remaining solution.
> 
> An hour later the flies started dropping like... flies
> 
> ...


So you have a new moniker
"Lord of the Flies"????

There is no stop over on the Delaware except Reedy Island up by the Canal


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I am waiting for the tide to rise here so that I can make it to fuel dock, and looking at tomorrow's planning. If I read it correctly, I want to enter the C&D canal heading west at around high tide so that the ebbing flow pushes me through the canal. High tide there tomorrow is 14:58 (call it 3PM) so with about 50nm from Lewes doing 7 knots on average I'd have 7 hours travel which would have me leave the anchorage at 08:00. If I go at 6 knots then I'd leave at 07:00. Since I'm up early anyway I'll leave a bit earlier and adjust my speed accordingly.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Or the Cohannesy River way out of the way . With your draft Chesapeake City, Bohemia River, or even Town Creek are unavailable to you. 

Schaffer’s about 2/3 the way through the Canal is a refueling place. This is about 6-7 hours into your trip

The green heads disappear once you hit the Chessie.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Zanshin said:


> I am waiting for the tide to rise here so that I can make it to fuel dock, and looking at tomorrow's planning. If I read it correctly, I want to enter the C&D canal heading west at around high tide so that the ebbing flow pushes me through the canal. High tide there tomorrow is 14:58 (call it 3PM) so with about 50nm from Lewes doing 7 knots on average I'd have 7 hours travel which would have me leave the anchorage at 08:00. If I go at 6 knots then I'd leave at 07:00. Since I'm up early anyway I'll leave a bit earlier and adjust my speed accordingly.


Remember it's about current not tide. You want to hit the eastern end of the C&D Canal about 2 PM . Even if you are early the current against you is slowing.

You have a 27 mile ride to Betterton from there. ( 15 Canal and 12 Elk River run up from the Bay. You've been averaging 8 with no current so no longer than 3.5 hours from there and should arrive by 6 possibly earlier unless weather slows you.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

The most the current in the Canal will really slow you is 2 knots so you might slow to 6. If you want to wait a little or slow up on the way up it is ok but keep your eye on the weather. I want to get to the Canal ASAP as there is the Reedy Anchorage or even Delaware City if the weather looks snotty. But the flies will vanish


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

More info. Winds start SSW then SW then W. 
You want to get up out of the wide open Bay ASAP or you find out what a Delaware River Square Wave is. Once you get past Egg Point on the Jersey side the River Narrows , the fetch disappears and the ride smooths out if there is wind. Since the wind opposing current amplifies the condition you’ll be better off with the current with you too.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Underway now, I went into the basin at 10:30 and only had 2 feet under keel at the entrance, but then it deepened and I've filled up on fuel (I used exactly 60 gallons from Newport) and am motoring at 2000RPM towards Lewes. The sea motion sucks today, the little monitor I have keeps on wanting to fall off the nav table so I think I'll stay topsides today and not upload the pictures of the trip. I am running low on both beer and milk (for coffee) but I'm not rationing myself yet.

I've been using the OpenCPN product for this trip and I'm pretty pleased with it, despite the occasional crash on both the tablet and Windows PC. The integration of tides and current plus the grib overlay is impressive and I am now thinking of dispensing with the Raymarine chartplotter in lieu of this solution when I refit the boat.


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

chef2sail said:


> The green heads disappear once you hit the Chessie.


But not the stable flies, unfortunately ).

(but I see them only once or twice a year, fortunately )


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Zanshin said:


> Underway now, I went into the basin at 10:30 and only had 2 feet under keel at the entrance, but then it deepened and I've filled up on fuel (I used exactly 60 gallons from Newport) and am motoring at 2000RPM towards Lewes. The sea motion sucks today, the little monitor I have keeps on wanting to fall off the nav table so I think I'll stay topsides today and not upload the pictures of the trip. I am running low on both beer and milk (for coffee) but I'm not rationing myself yet.
> 
> I've been using the OpenCPN product for this trip and I'm pretty pleased with it, despite the occasional crash on both the tablet and Windows PC. The integration of tides and current plus the grib overlay is impressive and I am now thinking of dispensing with the Raymarine chartplotter in lieu of this solution when I refit the boat.


YOU can drink coffe black but no beer is a different kettle of fish


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I do have emergency supplies when it comes to alcohol - I have some single-malt medicinal alcohol which will work quite well in a pinch 

The seas are picking up. I've got all the hatches closed and the dodger is catching most of the splashes from the occasional slamming seas. Not bad compared to the passages going eastward in the Caribbean, but still it sucks to pick up so much salt after I've used all the rainstorms to clean the decks...

I've slowed down so that my arrival is planned to be at 19:00, if I go any slower I might not have as much time as I'd like to pick a good anchoring spot.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Storms are coming...hunker down. They will wash the boat good🌈🌈


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Yesterday was a stellar day sailing down the East River and seeing Manhattan. Sort of like high tide. Today was the opposite, sort of like a spring low tide. There is certainly truth to the stories about sailboats without masts having very uncomfortable sea motion!

I had the waves about 30 degrees off the bow much of today as the seas built. Many of the waves had whitecaps and I had a lot of breaking waves as well. "Zanshin" pounded and the cockpit got thoroughly soaked by spray despite my reducing speed to 6-7 knots. Then I made the turn at McCrie shoal and as if a switch were turned from 10 to 11 I had waves on the beam and the boat rolled as she'd never rolled before - squalls and storms at sea are nothing compared to this incredible combination of tender and stiff. I had things topple below that hadn't toppled in 40 knot squalls under sail! The only positive aspect was that the continuous salt-water showers at the helm were warm 

But I finally made it into Lewes behind the ferry breakwater just as the high clouds obscured the sun and promised approaching rain. I do hope for rain as it would spare me the work of wiping down all the metal surfaces so that they don't start rusting while the boat is in storage.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Zanshin said:


> Yesterday was a stellar day sailing down the East River and seeing Manhattan. Sort of like high tide. Today was the opposite, sort of like a spring low tide. There is certainly truth to the stories about sailboats without masts having very uncomfortable sea motion!
> 
> I had the waves about 30 degrees off the bow much of today as the seas built. Many of the waves had whitecaps and I had a lot of breaking waves as well. "Zanshin" pounded and the cockpit got thoroughly soaked by spray despite my reducing speed to 6-7 knots. Then I made the turn at McCrie shoal and as if a switch were turned from 10 to 11 I had waves on the beam and the boat rolled as she'd never rolled before - squalls and storms at sea are nothing compared to this incredible combination of tender and stiff. I had things topple below that hadn't toppled in 40 knot squalls under sail! The only positive aspect was that the continuous salt-water showers at the helm were warm
> 
> But I finally made it into Lewes behind the ferry breakwater just as the high clouds obscured the sun and promised approaching rain. I do hope for rain as it would spare me the work of wiping down all the metal surfaces so that they don't start rusting while the boat is in storage.


We were discussing the boat motion without the main over dinner this weekend. Our routine has always been to immedatly raise the main after pulling out of our slip or from anchor for just the reason you enumerated today. It really helps stabilize the boat.

You should get good rain as the front approaches tonight. We had tornado warnings north of Baltimore this evening and the sky driving home from work was a beautiful Kansas shade of purple green with rolling wall clouds.

Warning has passed at 4:30. The temp dropped almost 20 degrees from 98 to 78 in 25 minutes. They should clear you by midnight.

You are near the home stretch. A long fast motor tomorrow hopefully. Have a great nights sleep at anchor and try some BLACK coffee in the AM.

I am a self admitted coffee snob. Sometimes buy green coffee cherries and roast them myself. I particularly like Tanzanaian Peaberry ( the whole cherry not the regular half) and Ethiopian Yirecheffe for normal everyday coffee. Typically at 10$-12$ a lb it's not expensive.

Ground to use and made in a French press coffee has very distinct smooth flavors you don't want to add milk or sweetener. Kona however 
Is Haleakulas Sunday AM coffee. Smooth and silky like a good Pinot noir it is a great way to start the day. Illy coffe is the only European one I really really like though Dallmayer is a close second.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I've got a Nespresso machine and milk frother aboard, so my Cafe Latte or Americano is a real treat in the morning. I have enough milk left over for tomorrow but after that it will be espresso. I do have an Aeropress aboard and some coffee from Antigua and must admit that the little plastic dohickey makes an impressive coffee indeed. Right now I'm working on my third "Whaler's Rise IPA" which is pretty good as well. Dinner is warming up and I do hope for some raid to wash the boat down later.

I wonder what's happened to my AIS positions on MarineTraffic. I've not turned off the AIS (until just now, when I rebooted it) and I hope it hasn't cut out.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Cool beans,

https://www.amazon.com/Thermos-Vacu...ocphy=9007934&hvtargid=pla-318875016209&psc=1


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Glad to read that you made it safely past NJ. It promised to be uncomfortable, but it's over. I hope the Delaware is tame. 

You should make Annapolis pretty quickly now. When you do, a thread on what's involved with your refit would be very interesting. I know that Zanshin was knocked down in the hurricane, but the number of issues you already discussed sound beyond what one would have expected from a knock down on the hard. 

How long will it take, where to from there?

Whaler's Rise is my absolute favorite local beer up here. Glad you discovered it. Safe passage for the remainder of your journey.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> I know that Zanshin was knocked down in the hurricane, but the number of issues you already discussed sound beyond what one would have expected from a knock down on the hard.


It would make a great thread of its own, if Zanshin wants to write it up with photos and the initial video.

The video he discovered on the net wS from a drone flying over the marina showing all the boats in a domino effect pile-up.

Would be interesting to see it again.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> ///The video he discovered on the net wS from a drone flying over the marina showing all the boats in a domino effect pile-up. ....


I remember that vid. Heartbreaking. I've been to that marina many times and it was hard to imagine. That was about the last we had heard from Zan, until reappearing with this refit. Very happy to sees he's making a recovery. Somewhat legendary and inspiring to know of someone that single hands his 57 foot boat. I've effectively done it on my 54, with crew asleep, but it would be daunting to deal with a real problem.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Zanshin

You stopped appearing on my AIS. Hopefully you are either in the Canal or off the nuke plant at Salem. Don’t dawdle there unless you want to glow in the dark

Heat broke and high today only in the upper 70s
Hope your day is going well
.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm motoring up the Delaware, ETA at the C&D is 14:40. I don't know what is wrong with my AIS; perhaps I messed up the cable to the antenna. A big Chinese cargo ship just passed me and I think I see some more coming down, so I had better go on deck again.

It was very very lumpy this morning. Strong 20 knots of breeze blew waves up and I took on more green water than I did yesterday, but things are calming down now.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I think that my AIS is working, but that Marinetraffic doesn't have a receiver in the area; I used another website and found my track. The waters are calm now and the current with me. I just saw a school of dolphins go by - that surprised me.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I see you now off the nuke plant. Doing 8.6 that’s great.

27 miles to Betterton (15 of which is the Canal) 
Hard part is behind you. 

It’s impressive you have handle you big boat by your self. My 35 C&C is tiny compared to your 57. 
Has been fun tracking and reliving some of my trip vicariously through you

One of the neat things about SN. I find the local SN have always been helpful when we visit their areas. 

Good comradierrie between sailors who can share a beer, a dark and stormy , or a good cup of Joe.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Zanshin said:


> I think that my AIS is working, but that Marinetraffic doesn't have a receiver in the area; I used another website and found my track. The waters are calm now and the current with me. I just saw a school of dolphins go by - that surprised me.


There you are!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Winds from the N behind you tomorrow. Shame no mast would be an ideal broad reach down to Annapolis


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

It was a long day yesterday, with the first half being strenuous with nasty seas and lots of green water coming across the decks and into the cockpit. The second half was a piece of cake, the C&D Canal is much wider than I'd expected and also much emptier of traffic. I wasn't passed by any vessel and only encountered 3 big barges/tows. I've been in canals and rivers about a third of the width with barges separated by only a couple of hundred yards - the Rhine river in Germany is an example. It was an absolute pleasure to transit the C&D and anchor here. I've got to get the pictures of this trip sorted out and posted - I promise to append this to the thread. 

I had planned on making Annapolis for today's high tide in the morning, but I have missed that deadline; I'll spend today cleaning up the boat in preparation for storage/refit.

The anchorage here at Betterton is nice, but I've not gone in far enough to avoid the occasional wakes of boats passing on the main channel. The wind had my stern facing those wakes and due to the sugar-scoop hull form those little wave didn't slap, they hit and the whole boat would shudder. I found out that there's more traffic at night than during the day 

Is there another anchorage deep enough for my draft closer to Annapolis that anyone can recommend? I don't mind sailing past Annapolis today, I've got lots of time. But I'd like to be somewhere within 16NM of Annapolis.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Zan... This thread was a real pleasure to read. Your account of motoring without a mast is informative though I don't expect many will be doing much of that for the distances you did.

I am wondering if the loss of things mounted on the mast seriously impacted the trip... and how much the local knowledge provided by Sailnet members helped you? One can't expect to have this sort of almost real time local knowledge help when out cruising. I found the posts to be interesting and probably very useful.

Isn't Active Captain supposed to provide similar local knowledge? Looking forward to the narrative of the refit!

Thanks for this fabulous thread!


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

SanderO - The mast had my VHF, SSB and Radar when it parted ways with the rest of the boat. The chartplotter isn't working so I couldn't use the integrated radar/chart/AIS receiver. That restricted my planned movements to daytime trips; with radar I think I might have done some nighttime sailing on this trip, but overall each day's leg was pretty long and I'm glad that the autopilot was working so that I could rest behind the dodger and out of the spray on the ocean segments.

The local knowledge helped my quite a bit, taking a lot of guesswork out of my planning. For example, without the suggestion about anchoring off the CG station in Atlantic City I wouldn't have known what to do as I'd have assumed that the area was a no-anchoring zone. What was new for me was having a local telephone with internet access; that made things a lot simpler and was a novel experience. So far I've never had instant access to information while underway! So I enjoyed looking up information, downloading charts, posting and reading on sailnet, and getting e-mail while the boat was moving along.

Now I'm hoping for that one last piece of information regarding an anchorage closer to Annapolis than my current location and then the activity on this thread will be done; at least until such time as I post some pictures of the trip so that those who don't know the area will have an idea of what the trip entailed.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I've been looking at my charts and see I might tuck in behind Gibson Island in the Magothy river just north of the Bay Bridge. It looks like a closer anchorage and protected from the NE winds predicted for tonight. Barring other suggestions I think I might try that today.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Zanshin said:


> SanderO - The mast had my VHF, SSB and Radar when it parted ways with the rest of the boat. The chartplotter isn't working so I couldn't use the integrated radar/chart/AIS receiver. That restricted my planned movements to daytime trips; with radar I think I might have done some nighttime sailing on this trip, but overall each day's leg was pretty long and I'm glad that the autopilot was working so that I could rest behind the dodger and out of the spray on the ocean segments.
> 
> The local knowledge helped my quite a bit, taking a lot of guesswork out of my planning. For example, without the suggestion about anchoring off the CG station in Atlantic City I wouldn't have known what to do as I'd have assumed that the area was a no-anchoring zone. What was new for me was having a local telephone with internet access; that made things a lot simpler and was a novel experience. So far I've never had instant access to information while underway! So I enjoyed looking up information, downloading charts, posting and reading on sailnet, and getting e-mail while the boat was moving along.
> 
> Now I'm hoping for that one last piece of information regarding an anchorage closer to Annapolis than my current location and then the activity on this thread will be done; at least until such time as I post some pictures of the trip so that those who don't know the area will have an idea of what the trip entailed.


Whitehall Bay east side first starboard Creek after the Bay Bridge

I keep Haleakula in Whitehall Creek. Annapolis is around the Corner

You could also do Broad Creek on the Magothy River but it's about 3 miles out of the way


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Zanshin said:


> I've been looking at my charts and see I might tuck in behind Gibson Island in the Magothy river just north of the Bay Bridge. It looks like a closer anchorage and protected from the NE winds predicted for tonight. Barring other suggestions I think I might try that today.[/QUOTE
> 
> Better off in Broad Creek as there's a 600 ft hill in the back of it. It's where I hide in the fall when fronts come through with their whistling winds
> 
> Kind of shallow behind Gibson plus a huge mooring field you've can't anchor in, plus open to the Bays winds


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

One other note. Northern espwcially NW winds blow water out of the Chesapeake. While we usually have less than one foot tide change, two days of N-NW winds will drop the water. 2-3 ft


----------



## Jeff356 (May 4, 2016)

Zanshin said:


> I've been looking at my charts and see I might tuck in behind Gibson Island in the Magothy river just north of the Bay Bridge. It looks like a closer anchorage and protected from the NE winds predicted for tonight. Barring other suggestions I think I might try that today.


We love the anchorage behind Gibson Island, very protected and has good depth.

Very peaceful and can watch the horses come down to the water to cool off.

Jeff


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I've changed my destination while en-route to Whitehall Creek, it sounds like a better choice. Should I anchor in the NE or NW part of area?

Jeff356 - looks nice, but my "pain threshold" for my 8.5 foot draft is charted 10 feet 

I hope that this light northerly wind won't stop me from entering Jabin's yard. I've been told at high tide I might have a foot or so under the keel at the entrance (unless I stray from the true path, in which case I'll go aground).


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I've just dropped the hook at Whitehall Creek. It was easy motoring today and as the last leg of the trip I got complacent. Just before going under the bridge my tablet running the OpenCPN navigation software flashed "1% Battery, shutting down" as I'd attached it to a cigarette plug in the cockpit but hadn't checked if the power cable was correctly attached; evidently it was not.

Since the system won't boot up until it hits about 25% I had to go back to paper charts and mechanical tools. I put the engine in idle forward to keep steerage and plotted my approach using compass headings and landmarks to get into the bay. The entrance is 20 feet deep but goes rapidly to 5 feet on either side and the only mark is a red buoy. But it turned out to be wider than I thought (everything here is bigger than I'm used - even some of the buoys marked with a little red symbol on the chart turn out to be 4 stories high! I was lucky and never had a reading under 12 feet until this spot, where I dropped the anchor.

It could have gone badly, but with no wind and only a light current it wouldn't have gone too badly...

I decided to use the extra power while motoring to wash my clothes. Now I have a blinking "d02" error message which means that the pump isn't sucking out the dirty water. A look in the machine confirms that diagnosis and now I get to empty the washing machine and either repair it or do some laundry ashore tomorrow.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Glad you are almost there . You will find the anchorage peaceful and is our lunch spot sometimes.
Short throw over to back Creek of 2 miles. 

Haleakula is berthed further up Whitehall Creek and SN moderator JeffH is up the sister Mill Creek.

If you watch carefully there are three bald eagle nests in the trees and often you see them swooping and circling Whitehall Bay for food.

Glad you arrived safely and without incident.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I had forgotten how easy GPS positioning and electronic aids have made life. I was a gliding flight instructor for a while and wouldn't allow my students to use GPS while planning and executing cross-country flying. This made them (and me) rely on charts and dead-reckoning for navigation; and unfolding a big aviation chart in a small cockpit isn't easy! It was very stressful for students but I believe in Aleksander Suvorov's adage "Train hard, fight easy". It looks dark to the west - it is probably a CuNim but since I'm already under the shield cloud I can't see how big it is. I've got 4 feet under my keel and now have 100 feet of chain out so I'm certainly not going anywhere whatever the weather is going to be!

It took me an hour to drain the washing machine, one glass at a time due to bad access. In the end the pump had sucked up a lot of fluff, a little plastic bag, and a drying towelette (how the h***k did that get in there?) so now I'm running attempt #2 off the inverter and really, really hoping that I don't have to repeat the nasty draining process...

Thanks again to everyone on this thread for the advice, recommendations and other comments. And no thread drift, either  

So, my last night aboard. Stevie Ray Vaughan on the stereo and ice-cold Whaler's Rise IPA in hand while anchored safely in a beautiful anchorage with good holding... About the only thing that would put icing on this cake is some female companionship (am I allowed to day that these days - or do I have to delete the female and just say companionship?).


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Lol

Companionperson. 


:devil


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

ROFL - That is so politically correct that is it actually painful to someone of my age! Are you still in Paris, Mark?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

If you hoped for a female companion that identified as a gay male, you'd be enlightened and in the clear. 

Appreciate the passage report. Glad it's been successful. Hope to hear more about the refit. Wish I had a Whaler's on hand to raise a toast.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

You may have lost a mast, run out of Milk, Battery Life, Got eaten alive by Flies of Some Kind ;-0 , Broke the Washing machine, Beat into green water, BUT...you never ran out of BEER! and you haven't lost a sense of Humor! Congrats! on a successful trip. 

Caitlyn Jenner will be calling!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Zanshin said:


> I had forgotten how easy GPS positioning and electronic aids have made life. I was a gliding flight instructor for a while and wouldn't allow my students to use GPS while planning and executing cross-country flying. This made them (and me) rely on charts and dead-reckoning for navigation; and unfolding a big aviation chart in a small cockpit isn't easy! It was very stressful for students but I believe in Aleksander Suvorov's adage "Train hard, fight easy". It looks dark to the west - it is probably a CuNim but since I'm already under the shield cloud I can't see how big it is. I've got 4 feet under my keel and now have 100 feet of chain out so I'm certainly not going anywhere whatever the weather is going to be!
> 
> It took me an hour to drain the washing machine, one glass at a time due to bad access. In the end the pump had sucked up a lot of fluff, a little plastic bag, and a drying towelette (how the h***k did that get in there?) so now I'm running attempt #2 off the inverter and really, really hoping that I don't have to repeat the nasty draining process...
> 
> ...


Glad you like our little anchorage.....good music....and screw the political correctness...keep it female


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Zanshin said:


> Are you still in Paris, Mark?


Nah. Miss Hotness had to come back to work. So there for the Bastille Day weekend. Amazing stuff! The military parade was fantastic... More tanks than I've seen in my life.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

The eagle has landed.

I made it into the yard at high tide and am now tied up close to the haulout pit! Thanks to everyone for your support and assistance!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Here’s to a successful refit. All the best.


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

Reading this thread reminds me of Sailnet of many years ago. Helping a fellow sailor, whether that is with directions and suggestions on a trip, or how to do anything sailing. This one stayed on topic for the most part and was helpful.Congratulations to all who contributed!


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm going aboard for the last time today and then flying to Europe. This trip, and thread, has been fun. I have an 8 hour flight and if there's enough room to the seat in front of me I'll finally get around to editing the pictures and posting them.

Here is the first one, with _Zanshin _moored off the Newport shoreline right by the public dock. At this point in time the engine wasn't running and I was waiting for parts to arrive.


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

I followed the whole thread. Enjoyed the hell out of it. As a West Coast sailor (San Francisco area) I don't have any experience with the trip you just took, so reading all the details allowed me to understand it a bit. Congratulations on a great voyage, and congratulations to all the people who posted to make it a collaborative success. Cheers!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Hats off to the man who solo.d .


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

chef2sail said:


> Hats off to the man who solo.d .


who got by with a little help from his friends.... ;-)


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

SanderO said:


> who got by with a little help from his friends.... ;-)


:2 boat::2 boat::2 boat::2 boat::2 boat::ship-captain::2 boat::2 boat::2 boat::2 boat:


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Sailing a long passage, like the one from Annapolis down to St. Martin when I picked up the boat, is actually much easier than planning and executing this 500+ mile trip. Once out at sea, the autopilot does much of the work and one needs to look at the weather. But on this trip it was necessary to be on deck and on watch much of the time, and even when I went below I had my kitchen timer go off all the to force me to poke my head up and scan the horizons. I never went off soundings and don't think I was ever in water deeper than 100 feet and that meant that fish pots were a constant source of worry. That kind of concentration is not necessary at sea and away from any shipping channels.

So I did have a little help from my friends (and my Raymarine assistant, "Otto")

I'm writing this from the train in Germany, heading south from Frankfurt. Looking out the window I've seen 2 of bigger shipping stretches and canals and they are about at wide as the entrances to some of the anchorages I've been in during this trip. The size of the TSS zones is also much bigger than I'm used to.

I'm still working on editing my pictures, but I could barely fit my Kindle reader between myself and the seat in front of me during the flight from Baltimore and the thought of a nice cold German beer at the end of this trip is keeping me from concentrating.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Good points

It’s interesting to see your comments as they point out the nuances which coastal cruisers or weekenders face daily when using the sailboats. 

Cruising certainly is easier in the respect of the long passage with virtually no boundaries around you except in the beginnning or end. Having to take into account shallow anchorages, tide changes, current changes, shipping lanes, inlets, are great skills to be good at and utilize frequently. On your specific trip it required figuring out how many miles you could make daily and where close to that distance you could anchor for the evening. You were conservative so you would remain well rested and alert through the whole trip, as you were single handing. 
You had some sections where you could anchor like the Jersey coastline and Delaware River. It was a good test of your skills.

Other who read who have never taken this kind of adventure but want to try their hand eventually at trips like this watched and took notes I am sure. I know I did from others when I first started coastal cruising. The majority of the SN readers are smaller sailboatsrs . The trip you took is certainly doable for anyone having a 25-57 foot sailboat. Those who read along should advance their sailing and see new places as you can easily do it.

Their are many on here to help with their advice too. You will get many different options and opinions. You just have to filter through to make your final decision congruent with you sailing, your crew and your destinations. 

Many are wary of the ocean, which I find easier to navigate than the Chessie or the Sound.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

As they say
Not the wind but the waves kill you 
Not the ocean but the hard edges sink you
Not the fear but the bravado gets you in trouble.

Hats off to an old not bold sailor.

Hats off to anyone who does coastal sailing to new places. Think that’s the hardest thing to do.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

The point Zan makes about the level of attention and concentration required when sailing coastal is spot on. One can never really let your guard down and must constantly be attentive... to boats, the bottom, the buoys... currents, and so on... Sailing off soundings when most of those concerns are gone is a very different experience.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

What I want to know is... what beer.... will you reach for at the end of this next leg of the journey.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

tempest - I'm back in Bavaria in Germany now and have had 3 nights with 3 different beers, last night at a beer garden (yes, just like what you'd imagine - music, trestle tables under trees), the night before with a local beer and the night before that with Hofbräu beer.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Zanshin said:


> a beer garden (yes, just like what you'd imagine - music, trestle tables under trees),


Wow. My imagination is right? 
:devil

Fantastic!

Are the marinas good in Bavaria? I'm upping anchor immedietly!

:ship-captain:


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

When we toured in Southern Germany, we loved grabbing a beer at the end of the day. The only beers most locals carried were from the nearest brewer. You needn’t order by brand, nor care, as they were all good. Just order a regular “bier” or a dark “dunkel bier”. Some carried wheat beers “weiz”, but not all. That was all they had. Zwei dunkel bier bitte, was all the language I needed to know for two weeks. An occasional Guten Morgen was nice, but I said it to a fella I was passing in a hotel hallway and immediately started talking to me. Oops.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Dunkles, Helles or Weizen - sufficient vocabulary to survive in Bavaria  If you are hungry a "Brez'n" or "Hax'n" will get you through as well. Ordering something with an umbrella or sparkler in it at your own peril. And remember that if you do order a Budweiser it will come from the Czech Republic and not from the USA.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Congrats on a successful coastal trip Zanshin/Arndt. I am happy to hear that you are moving forward with Zanshin.

When I was in Austria last I liked the Gösser Bock bier but it would be difficult to go too wrong with any of the choices. They know how to make bier in that part of the world, cheese too.

Many years ago I went to a bier garten in Salzburg and the waitresses wore white frilly shirts and long loose dresses with ample cleavage showing and they would carry nearly 15 full pints of beer, on the chest, held in place with their arms. It was pretty impressive. So was the spillage that leaked down their cleavage. That was a long time ago (45 years) so I may be mis-remembering.

Cheers!


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I promised that I'd post some pictures once I got settled back here in Germany and I've just created a thread at Zanshin's trip from Newport to Annapolis


----------

